# Charnamen



## Versace83 (15. Juni 2009)

Hey zusammen, mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr eure Charnamen entwickelt habt.

Habt ihr eine der diversen Internetseiten genutzt die verschiedene Silben aneinanderreihen zur Erstellung von Fantasynamen,
habt ihr euren Namen in einem Film/Buch etc. aufgeschnappt oder habt ihr ihn selbst entwickelt?

Zu meinem Charnamen. Zuerst nannte ich meinen Char "Whoami", wie in dem Film mit Jacky Chan. Da ich wegen eines Kumpels meinen Schurken von Arthas nach Anetheron transferiert habe und es dort den Namen schon gab musste ich ihn umbenennen. Also habe ich erst ein bisschen gegoogelt. Da habe ich dann herausgefunden dass das lateinische Wort für Schurke "Scurgo" ist. Da es den Namen schon gab, habe ich ein bisschen herumexperimentiert, ein paar Buchstaben weg gelassen, neue hinzugefügt und geschaut wie es am besten klingt und ausschaut. Und heraus kam dann mein jetziger Charname "Syrago" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meinen Krieger war ich dann weniger kreativ und hab einfach ein "n" hinten angefügt ^^

so far... bin mal auf eure "Entwicklungsgeschichten" gespannt ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Juni 2009)

klingt vl bissl blöd aber der großteil meiner chatnamen sind namen asu anime serien die ich geguckt ahb und die gut fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Juni 2009)

ääähm ja... hab durch zufall auf der realmliste den realm ravencrest gefunden... und da ich grad am transen war und nen neuen namen brauchte war ravenchest geboren =) oder für die gildies hühnerbrust


----------



## Telbion (15. Juni 2009)

Char erstellt, Char fertig gesehen, Eingebung gehabt, Namen waren frei und Tadaaaaa!!!

Telbion und Hegos.


----------



## Novola (15. Juni 2009)

naja also ich hab mir meinen char namen ausgedacht nach meinem eigentlichen Lieblingstier. nach einem GROßEM stubentieger ^^
also ein Kleiner Leo.
und davon halt abgeleitet gabs dann
-Leoh
-Leonor
&- Leonara

na wenn das net Tierliebe is was den dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (15. Juni 2009)

ich spiel nen Untoten ... der is Dead xD hinzu kommt dann noch Sand ... kp warum mir das eingefallen is xD

und raus kam: Deadsand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (15. Juni 2009)

die meisten meiner namen sind einfach selbst entwickelt und fiktiv^^ ab und zu benutze ich dann schon interenet seiten, aber das eher selten


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (15. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem Namen war's eig. ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab WoW-Angefangen und hab auf gut Glück nen Namen erstellt; Râktas....
Als ich auf Stufe 74 oder so war, hab ich nen Whisper bekommen; Ey..Bis du Litaue? (oder wies heisst..kA)...?
Und ich dachte mir nur, lol war ne Frage.... ''nein'' Dann hab ich erfahren das mein Name Râktas ,Schlüssel bedeutet, lol.. also
Topic, Name gut glück, Geschichte verrückt.. 
MFG; Râktas!....bin aber kein Inzen-Schlüssel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltruand (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meinen Namen, so blöd es klingt, von "Elbarto" abgeändert (Simpsons kenner werden sich erinnern). Das "truand" in meinem Namen ist Französisch und heiß soviel wie "Ganove/Gangster"(Gangster im Sinne von Böser Mensch der Leute beklaut, nicht verwechseln mit den Vorstadt-möchtegern-Rappern!)
Da mein Char-Name halb spanisch und halb französisch spricht den JEDER falsch aus^^


----------



## babawanga (15. Juni 2009)

also, ich muss sagen, meine chars haben alle eigennamen, ohne doppelbedeutung, ohne apostrophs. ich finde zwar namen wie "rindeastwudd" oder dergleichen ganz ok, aber auch nich unbedingt meins. der einzige meiner chars, dessen name was bedeutet is der "müffelbüffel" is aber nur n beruf-twink ^^ und ansonsten füge ich einfach n paar buchstaben im kopf zusammen, und wenns gut klingt und der name frei ist ... dann hab ich n namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich muss sagen, wer nich ganz sicher is, der is mit einem der tausenden namensgeneratoren im netz ganz gut bedient. da kommen manchmal echt gute sachen bei raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bangboombang (15. Juni 2009)

Ich nenn mich , auch wenn jetzt offtopic, so gut wie überall Seven da meiner Lieblingsband Slipknot der Gitarrist Mick Thompson die Zahl 7 trägt, und der mann mich so beeindruckt-> Seven


----------



## Kritiker (15. Juni 2009)

RaktasderHunter^^ schrieb:


> Bei meinem Namen war's eig. ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ging mir ähnlich, als ich mit meiner Magierin, Virpi, ein Whisper auf Finnisch bekam.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich nur kurz darüber nachgedacht was ich passend fänd. Und dann geschaut ob es frei ist.


----------



## Soulfear (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Nick entstand zu der Zeit als ich viel "Soulfly" und "Fear Factory" gehört habe. Hab einfach Soul und Fear zusammen gefügt und es entstand Soulfear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein zweiter Nick ist Caligo (caligo=lateinisch und heißt Finsternis oder Nebel.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

dunkelziffer -> keine ahnung.. einfach so.. ( NEIN nicht der verein für missbrauchte kinder -.-)
Zoid -> Draenei priest, doctor Zoidberg von futurama mit 4 tentakeln im gesicht
Caridina -> Zwerggarnele
Corydoras -> Panzerwels ( mit Pet -> Procambarus = Flusskrebsart siehe Avatarbild ^^ )


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. Juni 2009)

joa von meinem schurken (Pawana) bin ich zufällig drauf gestoßen
und Rônon ist der leicht veränderte name eines collen typen aus der Serie "Stargate Atlantis"


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (15. Juni 2009)

Faris eine Göttin des Lichtes aus Record of Lodoss War so heißt meine Priesterin z.b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch der einzige name den ich gestohlen habe wohl bemerkt kreativ stehlen ist nichts böses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich vermische teilweise sollchen namen mit irgendwelchen anderen und so ergibt es meinen Charackter name wie z.b wyn  + aria = vynaria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Megido + Faralis = Farido oder medilis so mache ich meine Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder z.b Ryou + Cerberus = Cerryby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Die Namen meiner Chars. sind aus der Mythologie und darüber gelesen. Na google und Mystische und Mythologische namen lesen deren Hintergründe erfahren und dann probiert und siehe da alle klar.


----------



## _Raziel_ (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Nickname hier stammt nicht aus dem Videospiel 'Soulreaver' wie einige wahrscheinlich vermuten, sondern bedeutet Licht bzw. Wissen Gottes und entstand weit vor dem besagten Videospiel.

Meine Ingame-Chars besitzen frei erfundene Namen, wobei die Weiblichen meist mit M beginnen und die Männlichen mit C oder eine kräftigen K.


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab 5 Namen für die ich auf meinem Server bekannt bin wie ein bunter Hund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Blooddog: Fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich auf den gekommen bin den mittlerweile finde ich den selber ziemlich bescheuert! 
2. Diandara: Diesen Namen habe ich mir selber ausgedacht und er ist vollkommen fiktiv nur musste ich mittlerweile feststellen dass es jetzt schon mehrere mit dem Namen gibt -.-
3. Diandora: Naja nur abgeleitet von Diandara
4. Arcadia: Die Ambossarianische Blitzschlagschlampe für alle Fälle! Hab ich mir eigentlich auch selber ausgedacht, nur ich hab rausgefunden dass das anscheinend ein lateinisches Wort ist dessen Bedeutung ich ehrlichgesagt nicht kenne, vielleicht kann es mir ja einer von euch sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Dope: Das ist wohl mein bekanntester Name. Und nein er hat nichts mit Drogen zu tun! Ich habe ihn mir von einer Amerikanischen Rock Band geklaut. www.dopearmy.com/   


Naja und Dufurius. Ach ka der ist mir auch mal so eingefallen. 



So long. Dufi


----------



## Chelrid (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Char Namen kommen alle aus Fantasy Büchern.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

bei google charname generator/ creator eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel dass wir mindestens einen oder zwei solche Threads schon hatten. *grübel*
/e: Okay weil selbst ich es nicht finde:

Celine ging nicht - Celina auch nicht - Xelina schaut doof aus -> Xelyna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schommie (15. Juni 2009)

bei mir ists ne ableitung aus meinem RL nachnamen... (ist der rufname den mir kumpelz gegeben haben)

tadaa, Schommie war geboren...

tjoa: 
Kané = Command & Conquer
Spunky = Roccos Modernes leben
Asgard = Stargate
Shivawarrior = ka...
Najadea = gegoogelt... (glaub Najade war ne druiden gottheit)
Titaner = klingt mächtig, daher passend fürn winzigen gnom^^
Nightbladé = mir is nix besseres eingefallen fürn schurken....
Dranja = fusion aus Draenei und Tanja
Draeneiala = Draenei & Daniela (bischen abgeändert)
Memphis = Nur Noch 60 sekunden (nicolas cage aká Memphis Raynes) 
ist auch glaub ich ne stadt, odern staat in amerika (weiss ned genau)


----------



## ReWahn (15. Juni 2009)

Einfach ein bisschen überlegen und schauen, was zur Rasse/Klasse passt...


----------



## Phobius (15. Juni 2009)

Die entstehen bei mir ganz unterschiedlich.

Mein 'alter Main' auf Ally-Seiten heisst zum Beispiel, na, wer hats erraten, Phobius. Mir ging es um einen Namen, der sich einprägt. Und auch einen, der Angst und Schrecken verbreitet. Und panische Angst vor etwas ist ... genau, eine Phobie (*den Damen mit ner Spinne wink*). Da aber Phobie sich irgendwie komisch liest habe ich ein wenig rumprobiert im Oberstübchen und raus kam dann Phobius. Eine Alternative dazu ist Phox.

Eben falls auf der mittlerweile inaktiven Allianz-Seite habe ich noch einen Schamanen, welcher sich Kalî schimpft. Dat ist eine indische Göttin. Passt doch wunderbar zu einem Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und passend war zu der Zeit dann noch meine Gildenleitern, Shivare. Wieso? Wikipedia hilft weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein mittlerweile bevorzugter Name für Charaktere hat sich aber ein wenig geändert. In Age of Conan hatte ich keine Lust mehr mir dauernd schwere Namen aus zu denken oder zu suchen, und so hab ich mir dann überlegt wie ich einen Zusammenhang zur Spielwelt erstellen kann. Und da wir schon bei Welt (oder eben Erde) sind kam ich auf den feinen Gedanken etwas mit Terra zu machen (Terra = Erde ... glaubst nicht? selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und auch hier, nach ein wenig Gedankenpingpong, kam ich dann auf den Namen Terestia (ist ja immerhin ne weibl. Metzgermeisterin ähm Conq). Mittlerweile habe ich passend dazu einen Blutelfen-DK namens Terestian und einen Runenbewahrer names, genau, Terestian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, einen Namen gibt es noch. Phoibos. Wer sich ein wenig mit der Mythologie beschäftigt hat, ins besondere der der Griechen & Römer (genau das gleiche, nur eben verschiedene Namen ...) dem wird das irgendwie bekannt vorkommen. Für die die es nicht wissen ...


> Als Phoibos Apollon (&#8222;der Leuchtende&#8220;, latinisiert Phoebus) wurde er auch mit dem Sonnengott Helios gleichgesetzt


 Quelle: Wikipedia

So, das wären dann mal die gebräuchlichsten Namen. Es gibt zwar noch viele andere, aber jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wenn dieser Thread jetzt noch dazu führt dass ein paar Spieler sich mal Gedanken über ihren Charakternamen machen und ihn net 'Wurstbrot' 'Ârthàs' etc. nennen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> ...nur ich hab rausgefunden dass das anscheinend ein lateinisches Wort ist dessen Bedeutung ich ehrlichgesagt nicht kenne....



Im Inet find ich kein Latein-Übersetzter, welcher mir das wort ausgibt also, hab ich schlechte Quellen oder du schlechte Quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, habs bei 3 verschiedenen Getestet.....sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephorion (15. Juni 2009)

Also mein Name is mir eigentlich ohne Hilfe von Serien etc. eingefallen. Find auch so Namen wie von irgendwelchen Serien oder Filmen dumm wie zb. Stîfflersmúm, aber auch so Namen wie Dêkây oder Shâêdôwáèth sind Müll.. 
Naja man nimmt dann trotzdem lieber nen selbstentworfenen Namen als einnen kopierten meiner Meinung nach.

Ich muss auch sagen mein Name gefällt mir auch noch nach 2 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

arc bzw ark oder anderes mit diesem wortstamm bedeutet eigentlich (Tor-)bogenförmig oder so

siehe köln arkaden .. von mir aus auch "arcade games" wobei ich bei letzterem nicht weiß was das mit bögen zu tun hat ^^

aber sein char heißt ja Ârcádîá von der Gilde feâr .. sowas nehm ich nicht in Gruppen mit ^^ nur so nebenher.. so viele Sonderzeichen


----------



## Kampfkolloss (15. Juni 2009)

Ehm... ja wie bin ich auf meinen Charnamen gekommen ? Kennt wer South Park ? Als Cartman Bodybuilder werden will ? ...

KAMPFKOLOSS !!!

Nur der war schon vergeben, jetzt isset ...

KAMPFKOLLOSS !!! xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

Ephorion schrieb:


> Also mein Name is mir eigentlich ohne Hilfe von Serien etc. eingefallen. Find auch so Namen wie von irgendwelchen Serien oder Filmen dumm wie zb. Stîfflersmúm, aber auch so Namen wie Dêkây oder Shâêdôwáèth sind Müll..
> Naja man nimmt dann trotzdem lieber nen selbstentworfenen Namen als einnen kopierten meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen mein Name gefällt mir auch noch nach 2 Jahren
> ...



ahja? ^^ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphorion


----------



## Baldoran (15. Juni 2009)

mein alter main : 

Baldoran 

ich habe lange früher nachgedacht wie ich ihn nennen könnte... 
die ganze zeit hatte ich Balor im kopf...und nach 20 minuten wurde daraus halt baldoran...

mein neuer main : 

Baelthas ... ist leider nur eine kopie eines npc in WoW ... 
der npc nennt sich Illidarifürst Balthas und ist auf der netherschwingenscherbe zu finden...
um ihn auch etwas vom illidari zu geben trägt er durchgehend diesen illidari wappenrock von der quest im schattenmondtal ...
leider denken alle der ist von kael´thas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine twinks sind meist eine veränderte form von Baldoran ... da dies im internet überall mein name ist...

ich spiele jedoch mit der idee mir einen neuen char zu erstellen...
einen tauren druiden...der würde dann eine veränderte form von Panthera bekommen...
(panthera ist eine gattung der großkatzen...zu ihnen zählen der : löwe (leo) , tiger (tigris) , leopard (pardus) und jaguar (onca) )


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Meinte eigentlich das hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_in_Arcadia_ego


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> arc bzw ark oder anderes mit diesem wortstamm bedeutet eigentlich (Tor-)bogenförmig oder so
> 
> siehe köln arkaden .. von mir aus auch "arcade games" wobei ich bei letzterem nicht weiß was das mit bögen zu tun hat ^^
> 
> aber sein char heißt ja Ârcádîá von der Gilde feâr .. sowas nehm ich nicht in Gruppen mit ^^ nur so nebenher.. so viele Sonderzeichen



Das sind für dich viele Sonderzeichen? Ohje ich glaub ich muss dir mal ein paar Charnamen schreiben da fallen die die Augen raus!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Das sind für dich viele Sonderzeichen? Ohje ich glaub ich muss dir mal ein paar Charnamen schreiben da fallen die die Augen raus!



japp, alles was mehr wie 1, maximal 2 sonderzeichen zur besseren Betonung hat ist zu viel


----------



## skyline930 (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> 4. Arcadia: Die Ambossarianische Blitzschlagschlampe für alle Fälle! [..]



Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In MMORPGs sind meine Namen eig alle frei erfunden. Einfach mal 5 min zeit nehmen, und einfach irgendwas (zur Rasse passendes) eintippen. Das so Sachen wie Grundak oder so für zB. nen b11 unpassend sind muss ich nicht extra betonen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey dein avatar ist mein priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hey dein avatar ist mein priester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fantasievoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2009)

Hab mit allen Charnamen die mir wichtig waren mein Spielchen getrieben, so das der Char Ähnlichkeiten zum Orginal hat. 

Lilith (Mensch,Magier und ältester Char von mir) -Erste Frau Adams aus der Bibel, war Interlektuelle also Magier - der Name kommt noch in Neon Genesis Evangelion vor und in Unreal Tournament. Ausserdem muss es noch ein bekanntes Buch geben, da sprechen mich öfter so Leute drauf an. Habs nur leider noch nicht gelesen. 

Seu (Mensch,Krieger und Zweitchar) - Aus dem Manga Blame! stellt einen Krieger da der durch seine regenerativen Fähigkeiten zwar kaum sterben kann, aber strohdoof is da sein Hirn sich nicht passend regenarieren kann. (Sollte ursprünglich Guts heißen, war aber schon weg)

Hikari (Zwerg,Priester) - Aus Digimon Adventure. Da Hikari ein Mädchen ist spiel ich sie als Zwerg. Da der Name gleichbedeutend mit Licht ist Priester. Ist doch ganz logisch. =)

Gôn (Zwerg,Jäger) - Aus HunterxHunter. Ähnlich wie bei Hikari ist Gon ein Junge also Zwerg. Ausserdem ist Gon eine sehr naturliebende Persönlichkeit. Errinert sich noch jmd an den Gon in Tekken 3 ? ^.- 

Faíth(N811, Todesritter) - Aus Mirrors Edge. Hätte eigendlich n Mensch werden müssen, aber nen N811 hat ich noch nicht und es passt zur Agilität von Faith. Beim Springen nen Salto machen und so ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


---> Schönheitsfehler. Gôns Pet heißt Garfield meinem kleinen Bruder zu liebe. Der Dudu den mein Kumpel auf meinem Account angefangen hat heißt Rosinchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2009)

okaaay. Womit fang ich an?!

Erster Char: Mightymage. Naja, was soll ich sagen... ist aus Yugioh (war noch ein Kind als ich zu zocken angefangen habe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Zweiter Char: Silwyna (Nachtelf Jägerin, wer hätts gedacht. Aus nem Buch)
Dann gabs da noch Organfresser, meinen Paladin. Den musste ich allerdings mit lv 40 oder so umbenennen und hab ihn Voldar genannt (mir is nix eingefallen und da hab ich im Palaforum nen Namen geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Meine Kriegerin Sarevess verdankt ihren Namen einem Boss aus Bft, den ich nie gesehen habe. Hab einfach mal per Atlas Loot Bossnamen durchgeschaut xD
Varesz ist auch aus nem Buch..... mhh bei meinem Main Tahea ... kann ich garnicht so sagen. Ich glaub ich dachte dass diese eine Npc vor Theramore so hieß, ist aber in Wirklichkeit Tabetha^^. Naja was solls

soo jetzt gehts auf WotlK zu. Blutelf Todesritterin hieß Vintera (wieder mal aus nem Buch. Göttin des Todes oder sowas). Hab ich dann aber als bald geändert zu Siqq (Sick = engl. Krank; mit qq als Anspielung auf Muqq von Nihilum). Tahea geändert zu Castoridae (lat. für Bieber. Einfach ma bei Wikipedia geschaut^^). Meine Schurkin Iâr (Name generator iwo aus google) auch umbenannt zu Nokieksel (Das ist lustig^^ Wikipedia kann man ja in so viele Sprachen übersetzen. Jedenfalls auch auf Plattdeutsch^^ Ich und n Kumpel haben uns stundenlang vor Lachen ausgeschüttet und das Beste Wort war Nokieksel. Heißt soviel wie Enzyklopädie xD )

Achso dann noch Anomally, mein PvP Schurke. naja, Anomaly eben, klingt cool, gepaart mit Ally für Allianz ^^


----------



## mommel (15. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> japp, alles was mehr wie 1, maximal 2 sonderzeichen zur besseren Betonung hat ist zu viel


Alle sinnlosen Sonderzeichen sind zuviel, im Prinzip eigentlich eh alle aber so chars wie Ð&#581;m&#439;&#273; toppen noch alles


----------



## FoolsTome (15. Juni 2009)

*auf signatur schiel* muss ich dazu was sagen?


----------



## thezwelch (15. Juni 2009)

Mh.. 

Mein erster Char sollte damals Cool klingen aber auch für seine Rasse (Zwerg) nen passenden Namen bekommen, da die meisten meiner vorherigen erdachten namen leider schon vergeben waren, hab ich erstmal ne pause gemacht und ne runde D2 gezockt.. dort kam ich dann in Akt5 an und schwupps, hatte ich die eingebung: Harrogath. Mein Zwergenjäger war geboren.

Nhusvarim isn Rpname, den ich auch schon eine weile nutze. er entstand als ich summoner gespielt hatte, da gab es die Nhuvasarim und ich depp hatte damals das a vergessen...

Doriza entstand als ich meine Magierin Dorisa nennen wollt.. ging nicht, also das nächste: Eliza... war auch vergeben.. mh.. dann mal Doriza probieren.. schwups.. da war dann auch meine magierin.

Ciran und Ronce sind mir dann irgendwie eingefallen, keine ahnung wie...

und zuguterletzt noch meine dk Neltu... der name ist eindeutig aus der animeserie bleach geklaut. ^^


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Alle sinnlosen Sonderzeichen sind zuviel, im Prinzip eigentlich eh alle aber so chars wie Ð&#581;m&#439;&#273; toppen noch alles



Wem es nicht gefällt. Finger von lassen! Ich habe es gemacht weil ich meinen Namen so einzigartig wie nur möglich halten wollte.


----------



## cM2003 (15. Juni 2009)

cM: nach unten geguckt, 22cM ging nicht, also die 22 weggelassen -.-
Zielen: Jäger? Zielen? Klar nich?
Aggrô: Jugendsünde. Wollte ausdrücken dass ich Aggro aufbaue, dass dabei sowas peinliches zustande kommt - naja *schäm*
Elfchen: Blutelfe. Eine hübsche, keine Böse, daher den Nick versüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Wem es nicht gefällt. Finger von lassen! Ich habe es gemacht weil ich meinen Namen so einzigartig wie nur möglich halten wollte.



genau da fängt ja der hamster an zu humpeln... der Name wird dadurch nicht einzigartiger wenn auf deinem server 10 leute mit den unterschiedlichsten variationen rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und stell dir vor einer von denen macht irgend nen blödsinn, klaut mats oder macht sonst irgendwas und das fällt dann auf dich zurück weil die leute denken du bist nen twink von dem oder so


----------



## Apfelbrot (15. Juni 2009)

Ich denke Azarash wird sich von selbst erkläten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karull (15. Juni 2009)

hi

Mein Tauren Jäger heist Muherte (wollte irgendwas das mit Kuh zu tun hat,und ne abwandlung vom spanischen Muerte = Tod )
dann mein Tauren DK namens Muarte (na wer kann sichs denken^^)
und meine Magierin namens Lynara (der Name ist mir einfach spontan eingefallen)


----------



## Deloba (15. Juni 2009)

meine chars haben alle komische namen, und nur einer davon hat eigentlich eine *bedeutung*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deloba (Mensch) = meine lieblingskekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lereny (Draenei)  = der name gefiel mir einfach, selbst erdacht und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Healeana = nicht besonders einfallsreich, aber bot sich an, da healdudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pelana/ Palamina (zwerge)  = passen einfach zu zwergen Palas wie ich finde, ( Palamina is ein 39er pvp twink, Pelana der Main dazu ^^ ) 
..und dann bin ich an den P's und a's hängen geblieben ^^

Peliana  (zwerg) 
Pellia     (gnom)
Pelima   (zwerg)
Perrinia  (zwerg)

mein einziger hordler ( Troll schami ) heisst Zulíjai


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Namen sind auch alle erfunden, obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich leider schon ändliche Namen gesehen habe in der Zwischenzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kyrha, Nubija, Alyha, Léonie und der DK Damnation (der ist mir irgendwie bei der Arbeit in den Sinn gekommen, und ich fand ihn ziehmlich passend).

Meine Bank heisst Auf (Aufderbank) war leider schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenn aber wer, der hats bissel mit Para's, sein Main heisst Paranoida, dann hat er sich noch einer erstellt, Paraplexa und irgendwie heissen jetzt alle 10 Chars Para.....-donia, -donis, -janira etc. da ist wenigstens der Wiedererkennungswert für Freunde da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far....


----------



## Teradas (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Main heißt "Nuâla"... Keine Ahnung wie man darauf kommt :-D


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> genau da fängt ja der hamster an zu humpeln... der Name wird dadurch nicht einzigartiger wenn auf deinem server 10 leute mit den unterschiedlichsten variationen rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch finde ich schon. Also ich habe damit zu mindestens einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem denke ich ist es ein doch sehr seltener Name.


----------



## joH-Sven (15. Juni 2009)

also bei mir kommt in jedem namen joh vor (joh = meine online nick, nach jahrelanger veränderung und verkürzung ist dieser entstanden)

mittlerweile bin ich mit ner 9mann rasselbande auf aegwynn zufinden.

bei vielen musst ich lange überlegen und hab sie mit einem platzhalter namen gelevelt bis ich auf einen entsprechenden namen kam, worauf die umbenennung folgte

das problem: das joh muss/musste immer reinpassen und am besten ohne ´`^ oder solchen zeug und der name muss lesbar sein

zur zeit suche ich ein namen für einen pala (zwerg lvl72 irgendwas mit joh)

bei anderen gings innerhalb von 5min ... ich saß aufm klo zb ...+ joh ...= neuer name ^^


und nein ich heiß nicht johannes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Main (Blutelfenjägerin) hat ihren Namen aus einem vorherigen Rollenspiel. Witzigerweise war es damals ein Pferd für das ich einen Namen gebraucht habe, der Geschwindigkeit ausdrückt. Es hatte also den Sindarin-Begriff für Schwinge. 
Beim Erstellen hatte ich eine ganze Liste von Namen (großteils Sternennamen, weitere Sindarin-Begriffe) und der Name passte einfach. (ich hab ne ganze Menge auf der Liste verworfen als ich den Char tatsächlich gesehen habe)

Die Druidin hat ihren Namen ganz schlicht aus der Liste (Sternennamen) bekommen und der Name war frei, womit ich gar nicht gerechnet hatte. Dass der Name auf Latein/Italienisch Frosch heißt habe ich erst später erfahren. Dafür ist er schön einfach. 

Die Schamanin und der DK hatten das Leid aus dem Namensgenerator zu stammen. Wobei ich eben die Namen, die mir gefallen haben, so lange abgewandelt habe, bis sie mir optisch, sprachlich und (zumindest die Schamanin, der DK ist völlig unwichtig) Schreibtechnisch gut gefallen haben. Nur de DK hat mehr als 5 Buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Yjlvina (15. Juni 2009)

hi, also der eine Char heißt Yjlvina und ist eine B11-Hunter. Fand das alles sehr passend, da ich den Namen aus der Buchreihe "Die Elfen, etc" übernommen habe. Die ursprüngliche Yjlvina (wird glaub ich etwas anders geschrieben) ist eine Waldläuferin und gehört zu den Stamm der "wilden Elfen"... 

und dann gibt es bei mir noch die Priesterin Faith... ja, kein sehr origineller Name, aber doch passend für eine Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wuschel21 (15. Juni 2009)

Mein char ist so entstanden : Als ich mir einen ausgedacht habe war es 0:01 und Mitternacht , der Mond schienzte hell und ich dachte mir, nehm was mit Mond da ich aber gedacht habe deutsche name ne danke, hab ich es auf englishc  geschrieben Moon.  Der 2teil ist mir per zufall eingefallen , blade :-) und so entsnad Moonbladê :-)


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2009)

Char entworfen und als sie fertig war, dachte ich "Die sieht wie eine Roxanna" aus und da es der erste Tag von WoW war, war der Name auch noch frei.


----------



## Morcan (15. Juni 2009)

Ein Geist besuchte mich in meinen Träumen und riet mir zu den Namen Morcan, Renail(nicht Rücknagel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Chinafarmer...naja ok Chinafarmer entstand nur aus langeweile, mauserte sich aber zu einem meiner Lieblingscharaktere...und Morcan kam mir ganz spontan in den Kopf, wie sich später herausstellte gibt es es diesen Namen in dem relativ beliebten Spiel "Das schwarze Auge".



> Morcan (Pl. Morcane), der Bote des Irrsinns, der Sklavenmeister der Seelen, ist ein niederer Dämon aus Thargunitoths Domäne. Er kann Alpträume bringen und seine Opfer so in den Wahnsinn treiben. Darüber hinaus ist der Dämon in der Lage, von seinem Opfer Besitz zu ergreifen. In den Totensümpfen zeigt er sich "in seiner wahren Gestalt als schillerndes, irrwitzig verwobens Spinnennetz".



Bote des Irrsinns und Sklavenmeister der Seelen klingt doch sehr passend für einen untoten Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Wem es nicht gefällt. Finger von lassen! Ich habe es gemacht weil ich meinen Namen so einzigartig wie nur möglich halten wollte.



Ach, und nicht, weil es die gesamten anderen Varianten schon gab? Honi soit qui mal y pense...


----------



## Myrima_Borenson (15. Juni 2009)

meine Namen hab ich großteils aus den Büchern der "Herren der Runen"-Sage und aus den Suikoden-Spielen auf der PSone


----------



## Rathloriel (15. Juni 2009)

Also Rathloriel habe ich "Handbuch der Weisen" von W. Kregge gefunden (ja ich weiß, der Mann schreibt gruselig, aber der Name war schön).  Ist glaube ich eine Fluß.

Meinen Todesritter habe ich Vanita genannt. Ich hab so über den Tod u.ä. nachgedacht und da kamen mir dieses Vanitas-Stillleben in den Sinn. Und da Vanitas ja eher männlich klingt, habe ich sie Vanita genannt.

Den Rest meiner Chars versuche ich nach Sternen oder ~bildern zu benennen.


----------



## Harkor (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Elfendruidin sollte irgendwas mit dem Mond zu tun haben ...
französisch - La lune -> *Lalyn*

Als mein Jäger erstellt wurde, lief grad der Film Eragon im Kino, dessen Onkel heisst -> *Oromis*

Mein Mage ist ein hochgespielter Bankchar -> *Capital*
Sollte eigentlich erst Ackermann heissen^^

Hab mal ein paar Level einen Priester gespielt ... heal ... -> *Hylas*
Hab erst später bei Wikipedia gelesen, dass das der junge Waffenbruder von Herkules (Herakles) ist.
Hab den Namen dann für meinen DK wiederverwendet.

Sir Lancelot kennt jeder, einige nun auch -> *Dancelot *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, und mal zum Testen einen ersten Paladin angefangen, ich fand den perfekt (franz.) -> *Parfait*

Hab eine zweite Jägerin hochgespielt, war von Oromis die Schülerin (franz.) - *Élève*
ja da gehören der Accent grave und degue (wird das so geschieben?) hin.


----------



## Versace83 (15. Juni 2009)

Freut mich dass ihr so zahlreich schreibt und es ist auch sehr interessant das alles zu lesen. Da ihr alle eure chars nennt, will ich auch noch ein paar low level twinks auspacken, die ich noch habe/hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts da noch meine Blutef Jägerin "Cazadriel". Zusammengesetzt aus Cazadora (spanisch Jägerin) und der Endung von Galadriel aus Herr der Ringe. Ist aber inzwischen Abgestellt um für mich das ein oder andere Item zu verzaubern. Der Beruf war doch zu kostenintensiv, als dass ich den char einfach löschen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Menschen Mage nannte ich "Hordini", zusammengesetzt aus Horde, da ich ja eigentlich Hordler bin ^^ und Houdini.

Ich hatte auch mal einen Orc Schami, aber inzwischen gelöscht, weil er mir nicht so viel Spaß machte. den nannte ich Shamwise.

Und mein Troll Jäger, den ich spielen wollte, weil ich keine Lust mehr auf einen weiblichen char hatte (und auch nicht in einen männlichen Blutelf umändern wollte ^^) nannte ich "Bluetooth", weil ich bei der Hautfarbenwahl eine eher bläuliche Färbung wählte und wegen seinen Hauern. Allerdings kommt die Namenswahl nicht von der Übertragungsmöglichkeit von elektrischen Geräten, sondern von einem dänischen König aus dem 10. Jahrhundert. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Blauzahn , der allerdings auch der Namensgeber von dieser Übertragungsmöglichkeit ist ^^

Aber inzwischen gibt es den auch nicht mehr, weil es doch unsinnig ist einen zweiten Jäger zu leveln ^^


----------



## Wambo666 (15. Juni 2009)

Also einer meiner Charakter heißt Korpse (Untoter-Schurke). Als mein Kumpel (Kannibal:Untoter-Magier) noch aktiv war, sind wir zu zweit in Orgrimmar auf dem Dach der Bank rumgestanden und haben unsere Kannibal Korpse-Makros gespammt^^. Ab und zu kam dann ein Kommentar wie "Freaks". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wir fandens lustig... manchmal sind noch mehr Untote (oder alternativ Noggenfoggers Elixier nehmen) dazugekommen und haben "mitgebängt"^^.


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach, und nicht, weil es die gesamten anderen Varianten schon gab? Honi soit qui mal y pense...



Nein als ich den Char erstellt habe war der Name einzigartig. Es gab ihn weder in dieser noch in einer anderen Form. C'est ça !


----------



## Esda (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinem ersten Char einfach meinen eigenen Spitznamen verpasst. 
 Der kommt daher, dass die meisten Leute meinen Namen Esther falsch aussprechen: eigentlich wird das E am Anfang lang gesprochen, die meisten sagen aber Ess-terrrr bzw Esss-taaa. Ein unglaublich lustiger Mensch meinte daraus dann 'er-sie-ES-DA' machen zu müssen und ich hatte den Namen weg... naja, wenigstens ist er unverwechselbar.
 (und: ja, es ist süß, dass ich noch meinen ersten Char als Main spiele. Haha.)

 Danach hab ich mehr Zeit für die Namen aufgewendet. Meine Trolle hab ich in bester Prattchet-Manier nach Mineralien benannt (Jaspis, Topas), meine untote Kriegerin nach einem chinesichen Krimi (Goldlotos) und meine Todesritterin nach einem Kinderbuch (Ookifinooki - den hat auch keiner sonst). Meine Orkschamanin heißt Messalina, wie eine römische Kaiserin.


----------



## Gonschi (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn mir nichts einfällt, nehme ich ein Lexikon. Am besten macht sich eins über Pflanzen. Einfach wie Wild durchblättern. Irgendwann anhalten und dann schauen, was einem am besten gefällt. Diesen wandel ich dann noch ein bisschen um.
Somit hat man ein Namen mit Bedeutung und i.d.R. einen einmaligen.


----------



## Naldina (15. Juni 2009)

bei meinem ersten char hab ich einfach was aus der luft gegriffen.. und so nannte ich meinen UD-Mage "Angorith" konnte kaum einer aussprechen.. Also neuen char BE-Pala "Ango". Später hab ich dann mal im Lateinwörterbuch geblättert und rausgefunden, dass "ango" soviel bedeutet wie "ich quäle" oder "ich würge"...
Mittlerweile spiele ich nur noch Zwerge udn dafür beutze ich meistens nen Namens Generator


----------



## Maerad (15. Juni 2009)

Blutelfen Hunterin > Maerad, nach den Fantasyromanen von Alison Croggon (Kann ich jedem der gerne liest nur empfehlen - einer der besten Fantasy-vierteiler die ich je gelesen habe)

Blutelfen Todesritter(in) XD > Jeynarra > http://www.squid.org/rpg-random-generator

Den Namengenerator kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen - besser als ein "Dêathkíght" Twink allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich einfallslos bei mir ^^

Night weil ich den Char nach Accounterstellung und rumgepatche Nachts erstellen konnte

und Tauren erklärt sich von selbst ^^

Ergo Nighttauren

Mein Jäger wurde von meinem Cousin so genannt der etwas mit Blut und Elfe im Namen haben wollte ^^ .. Im Gildenchat und Ts werd ich aber nur als Bluthupe tituliert Oo xD


----------



## Savo3 (15. Juni 2009)

MH Wie komme Ich auf Savo Mh
Hab meinen Fetten Zwerg Schurken Da stehen Sehen und dachte Savo wär ein Guter name
Und dann noch Wenkon
War auch n Zufalls name


----------



## NarYethz (15. Juni 2009)

meiner war total verplant, aber sehr schön, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wusste im prinzip nur dass ein 'y', ein 'z' und ein 'th' drin vorkommen muss..
nach ein wenig gegrübele kam auch schon
Naryethz heraus und nuja.. so blieb es dann bis heute, bin auch recht zufrieden, abgesehen davon, dass n paar gildies mich liebevoll 'nazierz' nennen -.-
mein dk hab ich liebevoll lietschiking genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube da is er auch einer von tausenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg ;D


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Na...Natrium
H...Wasserstoff
O...Sauerstoff

Und auf den Namen von meinen Schamie bin ich durch eine eingebung gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (15. Juni 2009)

Mein einzigartiger, copyrightgeschützter Name meines Schamanen ist mir im suff eingefallen 

-----> Eladnar 
------->Randale rückwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olos (15. Juni 2009)

Habe meine Namen kurz halten wollen, sehr kurz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei kamen Al, Es, Esi, Ed, Ili, Ive, Jim, Oy, Oz und Knut bei rum.


----------



## Afrit (15. Juni 2009)

Hey,
Ich habe einen Charnamen(Afrit)aus dem Buch Bartimeus.
Den rest hab ich mir selber ausgedachte wie z.b den namen meiner Jägerin(Nenilia).
Mein Mage namend Joker ist selbsterklärend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonîda-SilberneHand (15. Juni 2009)

Oh man, ich find meinen Namen eigentlich echt peinlich. Ich frag mich immer was die Leute davon denken und ob sie den Zusammenhang checken ^^

Kurz bevor ich mit wow angefangen habe kam 300 ins Kino. Ja und König Leonidas von Sparta ist der Namensvetter meiner Leonîda.

Das doofe "Dach" über dem i ist nur da weil er "Leonida" nicht angenommen hat. 

Die Namen meiner Twinks sind alle frei erfunden.


----------



## Baaaang (15. Juni 2009)

der Name von meinem main "Jaburscko", kommt von meinem 3-fach(JA 3 FACH WAS EIN SCHEISS!) namen..
Karduscko ergibt sich von selbst
und xroadkeeper (mein Schurke) kommt daher weil ich das geganke beim xroad nich mag :<


----------



## Rygel (15. Juni 2009)

bei mir sind es größtenteils namen aus büchern und tv-serien. aber nicht sowas offensichtlich-plumpes wie greghouse, horatio oder snape.

ich nehme die namen meiner chars sehr wichtig und überlege immer ganz lange. "hochgespielte bankentwinks" sehe ich in letzter zeit auch öfter. aber wer will schon mit nem char namens cashman, geldgeil oder banky rumrennen? da würde ich persönlich dann doch eher zur kostenpflichtigen umbenennung tendieren.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (15. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kilngts vielleicht komisch aber ich persönlich nehme imerr ein Wöterbuch, schlag es auf und das Wort was mir

dann gut gefällt nehm ich (Egal was es bedeutet xD)

dann waren "Agnon" und "Assos" geboren

(Agnon war irgendein Physiker oder so und Assos müsste ich nachschauen)


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juni 2009)

Olos schrieb:


> Dabei kamen Al, Es, Esi, Ed, Ili, Ive, Jim, Oy, Oz und Knut bei rum.


Müssen die Namen nicht mindestens 3 Buchstaben haben?


----------



## Kabamaan (15. Juni 2009)

mien Name Kabamân ist eig mein Real Name (mir wurde mal ein Kaba(kakaohaltiges Heißgetränk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) üern kopf geschüttet und am nächsten Tag war ich Kabaman)
Der ^ kommt weil ich anfangs net selber gespielt habe sondern nur auf accs von freunden ich hatte 2 freunde bei denen ich gespilet habe: Bei einen hatte ich meinen eigenen Char (dort war ich aber seltener) beim anderen wollte ich auch einen machen, war dort öfters und wollte den Kabaman nennen im endeffekt konnte ich beim 2ten keinen char machen und habe schlielich den acc vom 1. übernommen der rerollt hat.

Mfg Kabamân (ein name mit geschichte)


----------



## Kremlin (15. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Müssen die Namen nicht mindestens 3 Buchstaben haben?



Nein. Sie müssen mindestens 2 haben. =/


----------



## Tacit-K (15. Juni 2009)

Also...

Mein Todesritter Tacit naja steht in meiner ig kommt halt eben vom latein und bedeutet still ^^ bzw. hab den namen genommen weil meine Band mitglieder drauf bestanden xD

So und Druidicka Klar von Star wars ^^

dann noch Ivoryevory bzw. eigentlich sollte es Ivoryebony nach dem Song heissen aber naja war schon weg xD


----------



## Mariell (15. Juni 2009)

myosotis - draenei priesterin
myosotis is der eigentliche name von meinen lieblingsblumen - vergissmeinnicht
dachte das is n hübscher name und passend fürn heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (15. Juni 2009)

Tacit-K schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> Mein Todesritter Tacit naja steht in meiner ig kommt halt eben vom latein und bedeutet still ^^ bzw. hab den namen genommen weil meine Band mitglieder drauf bestanden xD



heißt das nicht 'er/sie/es schweigt'? 
Latein ist lang her und ich habs grad so zum Latinum gebracht...


----------



## -Migu- (15. Juni 2009)

Hm. Also mein Zwergen Paladin heisst Gwydiôn. Das ist der Name vom Sohne König Artus'. Diese Person wurde von den Sachsen Mordred genannt , und so heisst mein Untoter Hexer. Der Name stammt aus der Legende von Camelot/Avalon. Ich hab mich schon zu meinen Guild Wars Zeiten Mordred genannt und werde es immer bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Juni 2009)

Mariell schrieb:


> myosotis - draenei priesterin
> myosotis is der eigentliche name von meinen lieblingsblumen - vergissmeinnicht
> dachte das is n hübscher name und passend fürn heiler
> 
> ...




schön zu lesen - schwer auszusprechen ^^


----------



## Megamage (15. Juni 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> cM: nach unten geguckt, 22cM ging nicht, also die 22 weggelassen -.-



Made my day!


Btt: Bin durch einen Freund draufgekommen.... Ein wenig Bereue ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airlight (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Druidin heißt Emérelle.
Ich war grad das die Buchreihe "Die Elfen" am lesen, wo Emerelle eine Elfenkönigin ist.
Schwupp die Wupp hatte ich n tollen Namen für eine Nachtelfe.
Da Emerelle schon besetzt war musste ein Sonderzeichen her, und nun bin ich sehr zufrieden mit ihr. (:

Meine anderen Charnamen hab ich mir so selbst ausgedacht.


----------



## Manaori (15. Juni 2009)

Hm.. ich habe meine Namen immer selbst erfunden, auch wenn das bei einer steigenden Anzahl von Twinks allmählich etwas happig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich mich selber an Geshcichten versuche, nehm ich natürlich immer die Namen von Charakteren die dort vorkommen. 

Als da also wären: mein erster Charakte rund immer noch mein Main --> Manaori, Blutelf Priesterin. Da der Charaktername auch von einer Heilerin stammt, dachte ich das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs vor kurzem mal gegoogelt und bin drauf gekommen, dass irgendwo eine Ebene so heißt x_x

Meine kleine Tankdose, die hoffentlich irgendwann auch mal groß wird --> Arâmi (wehe dem, der es "Arahmi" ausspricht, das "^" hat schon seinen Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Und eine kleine Jägerin, die wohl nie groß werden wird --> Ichiru. Was war ich sauer, als ich nach erfinden des Namens Vampire Knight gelesen hab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Juni 2009)

Ich liste meine Chars mal in der Reihenfolge auf in der ich sie erstellt habe...

Yarah (Tauren-Jägerin):
In den Warhammer (Tabeltop) Armee-Büchern sind neben den normalen Charaktermodellen (Kommandanten und Helden) auch einige besondere mit und ohne Regeln aufgeführt. Dort habe ich von de mersten Oger-Jäger mit dem Namen "Jared der Rote" gelesen und den Namen so abgwandelt das er mir gefiehl.

Sonnenhorn (Tauren-Schamanin):
Da Tauren indianisch anmutende Namen mit beschreibendem Charakter haben, habe ich mich einfach mal daran orientiert. Ausserdem wollte ich einen Namen der nicht so kriegsbzogen ist (wie z.B. Bluthorn oder Stahlhuf) sondern eher die friedliche Natur der Tauren unterstreicht.

Cubbý (Blutelfen-Paladin):
Omg, jetzt wird es peinlich aber na gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigendlich hasse ich Blutelfen aber in einem Anfall unglaublicher Langeweile erstellte ich mir mal einen Paladin...  Nun ich hatte eh nicht vor den lange zu spielen also dachte ich mir: "hey mach mal ein bisschen Blödsinns RP mit dem Char". Also nannte ich ihn Cubbý, nach dem Rosa Gummibären (und hey wenn mal eine Klasse rosa ist dann Pala ^^) aus der entsprechenden Disney Serie. Char Konzept: der Blutritter der wenn er mal genug Einfluss hat den Orden zum wirklichen Licht zurück führen will.
Nun die Klasse machte mir dummerweise Spass, ich machte immer weniger RP und der Char wurde dann irgendwann 70/80 und war lange Zeit mein Main. Der Name blieb (und weil ich darunter dann auch bekannt war habe ich ihn nicht mehr geändert als es möglich wurde)

Mondfell (Tauren-Druidin):
Siehe Sonnenhorn

Deredan (Untoten-Priester):
In meiner DSA (3. Edition) Runde hatten wir eine Zeit lang einen NPC namens Deredan mitlaufen. Er war ein Scharlatan der im Prinzip nichts konnte als Leute zu beklauen und allem was da kam auszuweichen. Zu diesem NPC entwickelte die Gruppe eine gewisse Hass-Liebe und quasi im Gedenken erstellte ich einen Schurken namens Deredan. Der machte mir aber ab Lvl 10 keinen Spass mehr, also wurde er gelöscht und als Priester wiedergeboren.

Barasso (Menschen-Paladin):
Ich habe einfach im Kopf ein wenig mit verschiedenen Silben rumgespielt bis ich irgendetwas hatte was mir gefiehl.


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (15. Juni 2009)

Die Namen meiner beiden Charaktere entspringen der Babylonischen Schöpfungsgeschichte.

Tiâmat und Apsu.

lg


----------



## LegendaryDood (15. Juni 2009)

Also, mein DK heißt Mandalore. Auf den Namen bin ich gekommen, als ich an meinem Regal vorbeikam und Kotor 2 gesehen hab^^

Mein Hexer heißt Arethos. Den Namen kann ich irgendwo her, ich weiß nur nicht von wo^^

Dann wollt ich mir vor einiger Zeit einen Untoten Schurken machen, und den Deadpool oder Gambit nennen (X-Men), aber die Namen waren schon vergeben.

Mein Paladin heißt Amethan, das ist eine Abwandlung von Amertaner Hütte, das is irgendwo in den Grizzlyhügeln. Kp wie ich darauf gekommen bin^^


----------



## Ishimaru (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich dachte mir zuerst ich hab ihn selbst erfunden aber 2 wochen später habe ich gemerkt, dass das mein unterbewustsein war oO 

vill kennt ihr das Game DeadSpace und da heißt das Raumschiff IshiMURA und wie es der zufall will erstellte ich meinen DK und nannte ihn dann ohne nachzudenken IshiMARU... ja also ich dann 2 wochen später von meinm Freund aufmerksam gemacht wurde dachte ich mir omfg ;D mein unterbewustsein is IMBAAA ;D 

Mfg Ishi aka Dän


----------



## Exili (15. Juni 2009)

ich habe einfach auf meiner tastatur rum gehämmert und raus kam "frocia"..den namen fand ich ganz gut und habe bis lvl 80 gelvlt aber dann habe ich gemerkt das das ein ital. wort ist und sowas wie schwul oder lesbisch auf deutsch heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (15. Juni 2009)

hm ja charnamen. also^^:

Otori: hab damals die Bücherreihe "Clan der Otori" gelesen und fand das der name Otori zu meiner Schurkin gut passt wenn man bedenkt das die Otori ein Clan von Attentätern in dem Buch ist.

Aithir: Tja, einfach mal im Internet geschaut bei griechischen Gottheiten. Either war der Originalname, liest sich aber wie Eiter und das fand ich nicht besonders aufregend und passend für nen Zwergen Paladin. Zum Glück gab es noch Variationen dazu. Aithir bedeutet übrigens Herrscher des oberen Himmels und Sohn des Erebos... Passte damals auch ganz gut weil wir einen in der Gilde hatten der Erebus hieß, eine Abwandlung des Originalnamen^^.

Kyralia: Ist das Königreich eines Buches das ich gelesen habe.

Shimrra: Ist ein Bösewicht aus der Star Wars - Das Erbe der Jediritter Reihe. Ein ganz fieser Bösewicht sogar^^.

Glyn: Joah, ein Magier aus einem Buch.

Ihr merkt sicher das ich viele Namen aus Büchern habe, aber naja, wenn sie mir gefallen, warum sollte ich sie dann auch nicht nutzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (15. Juni 2009)

nebenbei gefragt: wie teuer ist denn eingentlich die umbenennung eines chars? 8 euro? wie genau läuft das ab?


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (15. Juni 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> meine chars haben alle komische namen, und nur einer davon hat eigentlich eine *bedeutung*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



boah, dich im buffed forum zu sehen, hamma. gib mir kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *kisskiss


----------



## Todesmarsch (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab einfach die Namen von den den Stephen King Bpcher ausbrobiert und zum Glück waren die meisten noch frei. Wenn man dann zu den Namen die Geschichte, bzw. das Buch, kennt, macht es gleich nochmal so viel Spaß, mit dem Namen rumzulaufen.

Da gibt es sowas wie...

- Todesmarsch
- TheStand
- Langoliers
- Duddits
- Dreamcatcher
- Feuerkind
- Shining
- ...

Das sind so meine Favoriten, gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Namen, die man vom King nehmen könnte.


----------



## voorhees jason (15. Juni 2009)

Hi

Voorhees
Leid
Pein 

brauchts glaube keine erklärung ^^


----------



## Rappi (15. Juni 2009)

Die Meisten meiner Namen sind mir einfach so eingefallen. Als Beispiele wären da Gorrum, Zeraxius und Tenk. Manche kommen aus einem Namensgenerator z.B Othden.
Einzig bei Blakon habe ich mich beeinflussen lassen. Gerade als ich den Charakter erstellt habe, hat jemand zu mir gesagt "Ich geh mal eben auf den Balkon und rauche eine".
Da Balkon nicht als Name geeignet ist, habe ich 2 Buchstaben vertauscht.


----------



## Patchy (15. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> 4. Arcadia: Die Ambossarianische Blitzschlagschlampe für alle Fälle! Hab ich mir eigentlich auch selber ausgedacht, nur ich hab rausgefunden dass das anscheinend ein lateinisches Wort ist dessen Bedeutung ich ehrlichgesagt nicht kenne, vielleicht kann es mir ja einer von euch sagen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is auch ein Königreich in Final Fantasy XII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja

Patchy: hab einfach an irgendein Wort gedacht (war zufällig Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und einfach ein y hinten drangehängt xD


----------



## Mo3 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem ersten Char geschaut, dass sich der en bisschen wie mein rl-spitzname anhört  ---> Mokkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann war ich mal zu faul mir nen Namen zu überlegen und hab ihn ---> Damokkon genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oder ich habe geschaut welche Buchstaben hintereinander sich gut anhören.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. Juni 2009)

Bis auf meinen Namen Goim sind alle frei erfunden *gg*.
Goim im prinzip auch aber da hab ichs mir einfacher gemacht.
Gnom->Gonm->Goim .. ka hatte langeweile jetzt heis ich überall so.
Aber scheinar bedeutet das auch wieder in was weis ich fürner sprache 'Untermensch' deshalb Google ich in Zukunft vorher alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten alles frei erfundene Namen..

Kalisindra - den hatte ich mal erstellt (ne gnomin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mit lvl 29 gelöscht, als meine tante sich ne Magierin erstellt hatte hab ich den namen dann vorgeschlagen. Der Name is aber iwie überall vergeben mittlerweile.. also häufig zumindest..

Tewuk- Draenei und so sah er auch aus
Slanoval- das war nen ganz hinterhältiger schurke^^
Gisp- Hexenmeister klein kurz und bündig, auserdem zischend -Gisp eben^^
Gribsch- trotz das es ne Schurkin ist hats nich mit weggrabschen zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tenebron- Nachtelf gesehn und so benannt, kann allerdings sein das es iwoher schon gekannt is kommt mit 
                verdächtig bekannt vor
Sikil - bedeutet auf Ausländisch irgend nen Schimpfwort (wusst ich aber nit^^ aber es stört ja keinen)
Gonoröa - den hatte ich auchmal gehört war aber auch nich direkt mein Char nur meine Idee dann, Ich musst  
                den ändern weil es ja angeblich Gonnorhoe sein solle^^

Genug Beispiele.
Allerdings is nur Goim über die 40 drüber(80), Sikil als Todesritter ausgeschlossen.
Ich verwende auf verschiednen servern immer die selben Namen.
Gnom->Goim
Troll->Sikil uswusf




Naja soviel erstmal dazu, und intressantes Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (15. Juni 2009)

Ich damals mit 16 im Lotr-Fieber auf der Suche nach gut klingenden Namen...
Letztendlich kam dabei Avion raus, nja ich weiß nicht gerade kreativ doch ich blieb dabei. Danach hab ich nicht weiter überlegt "Was nehme ich nur ?" und mir einen Untoten Schurken erstellt. Sehr passend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst später wurde mir klar "Scheiße ! Avion heißt ja auf französisch Flugzeug !". Oh man und kurz nachdem ich die Entdeckung selbst gemacht hatte fiel es auch allen Anderen auf. 
Aber letztendlich stört mich das nicht und für eine Umbennenung würde ich eh kein Geld ausgeben.

Mfg Thaldor


----------



## Robbo (15. Juni 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Bis auf meinen Namen Goim sind alle frei erfunden *gg*.
> Goim im prinzip auch aber da hab ichs mir einfacher gemacht.
> Gnom->Gonm->Goim .. ka hatte langeweile jetzt heis ich überall so.
> Aber scheinar bedeutet das auch wieder in was weis ich fürner sprache 'Untermensch' deshalb Google ich in Zukunft vorher alles
> ...


Also ich kenne nur GOIM (Gamers Own Instant Messenger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der name sagt eig. alles.
Wers nicht glaubt Googeln oder link nutzen.
Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOIM nur für Leute die des Englischem mächtig sind.
OffiSeite: http://goim.sphene.net/wiki/show/GOIM.html

MFG


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Schurke heißt ja Anduris und ich habe mir einfach überlegt,
was gut klingen könnte.. naja dann is mir halt Anduris eingefallen.
Meinen Druiden wollte ich dann eher nen ,,moderneren" Namen geben.. Bownz.


----------



## Robbo (15. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Meinen Druiden wollte ich dann eher nen ,,moderneren" Namen geben.. Bownz.


Ownz mit einem B davor^^


----------



## Alphàdog (15. Juni 2009)

Naja wir hatten an dem Tag als ich meinen Jäger erstellt habe gerade im unterricht per zufall das Englische Wort für "Verlangen" also Desire.
War daheim und dachte mir hmmm Verlangen passt gut, noch nen P hinzugefügt und raus kam Despire, mir gefällt der Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparti (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinen namen nicht vonn 300 sondern von HALO dem Masterchief Spartaner-117 John (wer die Bücher kennt).
Fand den namen damals ganz gut als geschaut ob er frai war und Heureka war er, mein Dk heißt Mjolnír, das ist die Rüstung aus dem Spiel HALO^^


----------



## Gondroval (15. Juni 2009)

hehe.. mein Name ist irgendwie schon uralt, hab ich noch ausm Browsergame zu Startzeiten (Freewar).. war damals Raphael, der Engel.. Und ein Freund hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht, mir den Namen ins tolkiensche Elbisch zu übersetzten. Bingo, Gondroval war geboren. Da man "Erzengel" nicht übersetzten kann, hat er gebastelt. Erz wunder zu Stein (Gond) und Engel zu Flügel (Roval). Tjop, Steinflügel *kicher*

Vielen Dank an TharGelion, falls du das zufällig lesen solltest =)

meine Twinks... najal, alles spontane Eingebungen beim Rumbasteln. Viele Buschstaben drücken, ein paar Vokale dazwischen und Enter. Manchmal klappt es ^^

Gondi


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. Juni 2009)

Besser als Untermensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem Zufall


----------



## SuperAlex (15. Juni 2009)

Also vor langer langer Zeit mussten wir uns in der Schule Fantasy Namen ausdenken für eine Umfrage, die Namen damit jeder ehrlich antwortet und damit keiner weiß wer das geschrieben hat.
Viele nannten sich Son Goku, Son Gohan, Vegeta, Piccolo und so weiter alles aus Dragonbal Z halt(weil das damals neu war).
Ich dachte gerade an einen Gecko und auserdem noch:"Hmm, Goku, Gecko, mal schaun, Gocko, Gecku? Gecku hört sich gut an, aber erinert noch zu stark  an einen Gecko, hmm, Gelu, Gewu" und alle anderen Buchstaben die zwischen Ge und u passten. Bis hin zu:"Genu? Ja, aber das N hört sich schwach an... GEMU das ist es! Juhu!". Denn Namen hab ich dann auch viele Jahre später in WoW benutzt!

Leider musste ich erfahren das Emu`s eine Vogelart sind(so ähnlich wie ein Straus(der nen langen Hals und Beine hat, aber nicht fliegen kann, ganz großer Vogel manchmal größer als ein Mensch so weit ich weiß)). Tja, seit dem geb ich den Namen von meinen Chars vorher immer bei Google ein damit ich keinen peinlichen Namen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Zum Glück weiß das kaum einer mit dem Vogel, bis jetzt... ^^


----------



## Adalfried (15. Juni 2009)

Naja einfachen Rollenspiele durchsuchen und Die Namen aus einander ziehen. Dann halt neu zusammen würfeln und man bekommt etliche Namen zusammen.
Auch sollte man einfach bei der Klasse schauen was passt. 
Krieger klingen gut mit alten Germanischen oder Keltischen Namen. Da aber viele ja auch diese Idee haben, ist dort oft nicht viel zu finden ^^.

Golrik ist ein alter Zwergenkrieger und mein erster Char. Zusammengemixt aus Gol und eben rik, findet man ja bei den Zwergen nicht gerade selten. Goldrim, Goldgrim, Alrik etc.
Tyrellias ist ein Elfen Name, hab auch ne Zeit gebraucht bis ich diesen Namen zusammen bekomemn habe und er klang recht nett.
Amalinta ist natürlich ein gern genommer Namen und he eine Gnomtodesritterin mit Zukunft als Lichkönigin und Hobbytank, ist natürlich Amalinta der perfekte Name ^^.
Khorgaros, Khorgarjin sind zwei alte Namen meiner Hordenchars. Wobei Khorgar eigentlich aus Warhammerfantasy kommt und da im Khorne etwas ... naja ;p und jin ist trollisch ^^
Shurajin ist meine Priesterin, trollischer herkunft.
Thorkhan klang ziemlich günstig. Nur sollten etliche Leute achtgeben, Kahn ist nicht gleich Khan ^^.
Ja das waren eigentlich so meine Hauptnamen. Andere erfinde ich im Notfall auch schnell. Vor und Nachnamen aus dem russichen, englischen, japanischen, afrikanischen etc. helfen auch um Namen zu finden.


----------



## Dabow (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Mainchar heißt wie ein GM, mit dem ich vor langer Zeit mal gechattet hatte
Mein Twink hat seinen Namen durch einen Tippfehler erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr möcht ich dazu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qu!ck (15. Juni 2009)

mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur gerollt und Enter Gedrückt!


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> dunkelziffer -> keine ahnung.. einfach so.. ( NEIN nicht der verein für missbrauchte kinder -.-)
> Zoid -> Draenei priest, doctor Zoidberg von futurama mit 4 tentakeln im gesicht



Spielst du zufällig auf Rexxar?^^

Naja, Chilâ hab ich keine Ahnung, ist mir spontan eingefallen.
Und Dunklesbrot, mhmh, Todesritter = dunkel und Brot einfach drangehängt <.<


----------



## Elrendel (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Elrendel Illdariel stammt noch von Pen and Paper Zeiten (jetzt auch schon zirka 10 Jahre her) DSA ftw. Schade nur das ich keine Gruppe mehr habe und nicht mehr spiele.

Hab mir damals zirka eine Stunde den Kopf zerbrochen wie mein Elf heißen soll naja irgendwann hab ich mir Herr der Ringe genommen und hab mal den Namen des guten Elrond verwurschtelt. Der Nachname ist mir einfach so dazu eingefallen.

Hehe aber in aller Elfenmanier hab ich mich immer mit dem Zwerg in der Gruppe gestritten. Naja der wollte immer alle umhacken und danach die Fragen stellen und als Strahleelf konnte ich das nie zulassen. Waren aber sehr unfähige Helden so im Nachhinein betrachtet, ja das waren lustige Zeiten.


----------



## Tári Eledhwen (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Namen sind fast alle aus dem Sindarin - also Herr der Ringe. Zumindest die der Elfen.
Da ich Rollenspielerin bin, war mir auch recht Wichtig, dass die Namen
eine Bedeutung haben und nicht nur irgend nen Schmarrn sind...

Tári - Beiname von Varda, eine der Valier aus dem Silmarillion von Tolkien, 
was halt "die Erhabene" oder "Herrin der Gestirne" bedeutet. Link dazu, wer neugierig ist.
Im RP trägt sie den Nachnamen Eledhwen, was Elben-/Elfenschein bedeutet und Morwen,
ebenfalls aus dem Silmarillion, als Beiname diente.

Firiél - Menschenkind. Sie ist zwar eine Nachtelfe, ist aber aus der Liebschaft
einer Elfe und eines Menschen entstanden.
Sie ist Jägerin und wird von einem grauen Wolf begleitet - Duneyr = Dunkelohr
und eine schneeweisse Katze ist auch an ihrer Seite - Faer = Geist

Rín - Bedeutet Erinnerung, Gedenken oder auch gekrönt und Königin. Man kann im
RP mit dem Namen doch schon recht viel anstellen, und gerade das hat mir gefallen.

Nír - Bedeutet Träne. Ich dachte mir, da es eine Todesritterin ist, sollte es kein Fröhlicher
Name sein und entschied mich für diesen.

Salynaa sowie Ziraa sind einfach Ideen die ich hatte. Und ich liebe diese Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (15. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nichmehr^^ ich hab mir vor release tagelang was tolles überleg... kam aber zu nix ;-(
dann war release... installiert unso... char erstellt... rasse X klasse Y ... aufe Tastatur geschaut wieder aufn bildschirm... und dann stand da auf einmal ragmo^^ dacht mir: schöne buchstaben... und so gibts ihn schon seit paar jährchen ;P


----------



## Ixidus (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal für ein Online Rollenspiel den Namen für einen Magier gesucht...nach einiger Zeit suchen traf ich auf den Namen Isidor. Er gefiel mir recht gut jedoch wollte ich ihn nicht einfach so abgucken und leitete aus ihm Ixidus ab
...that's my story^^


----------



## Cloymax (15. Juni 2009)

ähm....nuja- zum ursprung meines namens: FF7 kennen sicher einige, das Clo kommt von helden Cloud...dann das Lioyd(oder so) oyd dran=Cloyd
oft war dieser name schon besetzt bei einigen spielen, also liess ich das d weg. heraus kam cloy... dem ich dann ein das max von maximo(derzeitiger lieblingsspielheld eines kollegen) hinzufügte...bei meinen anderen chars hab ich dann variiert...
shami: cloylan, lan von dem löwen aus narnia..
schurke und hexer: cloymax
priest: cloyric, ric von cleric..
dudu: Cloyden , den von druiden....
dann noch eine eigenkreation für krieger, Basatos, und eine rasse von FFXII, Bangaa für jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereko (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Main war aus Herr der Ringe^^ "Gimliee" Mein paladin (etziger main) Wurde einfach ausn paar buchstaben zamgereimt welche sich gut anhören und raus kam "Ereko"


----------



## Fett/Clonck (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab vor ca 2 Wochen einen Orc Schamy angefangen und ich hab in einfach Fett genannt weil ich es witzig und passend finde..
btw er ist nun 72


----------



## neo1986 (15. Juni 2009)

stargate oder einfach was wo sich gut anhört z.b. netoxo, (rest hab ich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## zwergeromatiko (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm ka ich habe nirgends nachgeschaut wegen meinem Namen.
Ich habe den Char erstellt und dann hatte ich ne EIngebung : Beldrimor ka wie ich darauf gekommen bin^^


----------



## Crystania (15. Juni 2009)

Einmal war ein Hotel auf Teneriffa ausschlaggebend -> Anthelia
Ein Kumpel wollte das ich so heisse -> Crystania
Namegenerator angeguckt. Fand einen Namen toll, aber nicht soooo toll, deswegen hab ich ihn abgeändert -> Aelira, Enelya
Durch den Witz das Paladine öfters pinke, leicht weibliche Charaktere sind heißt mein Paladin -> Palanette
ööööhm... Mehr ist mir dann grad nicht eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal hatte ich auch einfach eine Eingebung.


----------



## Liathano (15. Juni 2009)

Ich erstelle meine Charnamen immer nach Lust und Laune, hab da keine Probleme mit mir welche auszudenken. Meine Hexenmeisterin heißt Thenaisa und die DK Cicada. Zikaden = Ciacada  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin auf dem Server auch schon total bekannt^^
Mein Name ist Sèv.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich drauf gekommen bin...
ich wollte einen Blutelf mit S...
Ich habe 1h dran gesessen...
Bis ich dann auf sevario gekommen bin...
Tja dann hab ich das wieder gelöscht und gedacht:Sev ist cool...noch nen akzent zur betonung dazu und fertig war 

*Sèv
*mein twink heißt Sév^^
damit mir den namen keiner klaut
Aber es gibt schon viele auf meinem Server die heißen irgendwie Sef oder Sevo sevi sevv


----------



## Dalfi (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab damals als ich WoW angefangen habe einfach vorm Rechner gesessen und auf nem Namen rumgedacht der zu einem Orc-Hexer passen könnte.

Dann kam der Geistesblitz: DALFURION

nach fast 6 Monaten Spielen hab ich dann erfahren, das es einen Malfurion in der Geschichte von Warcraft gibt ^^, naja passiert

meine anderen Chars haben alle abwandlungen vom Hexernamen damit man direkt erkennt das es meine sind:

Dalfurezz: Priester Holy 80

Darkfurion: Deathknight 80

Dalfurix: Druide 71

Dalfuank: Schamane 30

Dalfulight: Pala Holy 15

Darfuria: Mage 6


----------



## Pahhw (15. Juni 2009)

Hi

Pahhw (Mage)  Anfangsbuchstaben meiner 4 Vornamen und meines Nachnamens
Takeootori (Schurke) Romanreihe "Der Clan der Otori"
Keltharin (Moonkin) Selbsterdachte Buchstaben Reihenfolge (eine Hauptfigur in meinem Roman (is noch in Arbeit)
Mevh (HM) Name einer Hexe aus einer alten Serie (Mystik Khights)
Atém (Eleshamy) Anime Serie
Aknamkanon (Blutelfmage) Anime Serie
Shigeko (Pala) Romanreihe "Der Clan der Otori"
Hollyshort (Priest) Romanreihe Artemis Fowl
Artémís (Hunter) Grichische Göttin der Jagt
Kirtap (DK) lest den Namen mal rückwärts^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Juni 2009)

Die meisten meiner charnamen sind von Guild Wars abgeleitet.


----------



## Balbog (15. Juni 2009)

Balbog kommt von dem Name Balbok aus dem Buch "Die Rückkehr der Orks" und Gházghkull is der Waaaghboss der Goffs aus Warhammer 40000.


----------



## Schiimon (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eine lustige Geschichte zu meinem Krieger:
Ich will nach durchzockter Nacht bei nem Kumpel aus der Kellertür raus und stolpere hinter ner Tür über nen "Ding", was genau es war weiß ich bis heute nicht, sah aus wie eine Miniheizung oder ein Wäschetrockner oder ein Ventilator. Halt n weißter Kasten mit Schlitzen oben und n paar Knöpfen. Aber das wichtigste war der Name, der oben drauf stand, der mich sofort einen Krieger erstellen ließ, mit dem festen Ziel später einmal Defftank zu werden:
Defensor
Inzwischen gammelt der als xter Twink auf lvl 15 oder so rum xD


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Tasalda - Ist mir eingefallen, als ich was Nachtelfisches gesucht hatte
Malyne - Hat meine Freundin erstellt
Biscuit - Ich ass gerade Kekse


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juni 2009)

ich wusste damals schon dass ich heiler werden wollte
lateinisch heißt hilfe auxilium-> auxor der helfer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marascha (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich mach mir eigendlich  immer Gedanken darum das der Name auch zu der Klasse  der jeweiligen Char`s passen Bzw. eine  Bedeutung haben. 


Nomara (Hexe)        : ka war ne Eingebung 

Marascha (Schurkin) : naja den Namen Mara hatte ich ja schon und irgendwas musste noch  dahinter den eine Mara gab es schon

Mandra (Druidin)   :  hab ich auf ner Elfenwebseite  gefunden

Eóna (Priesterin)    edeutet angeblich( hab nicht nachgesehen weil er mir so gefällt) : Ewig 

Lamiá (Schamanin): bedeutet auch angeblich : Seelengefärte

Rona (Todesritterin): wollte eigendlich Ronja aber das ging nicht mehr also musste das j raus^^


und dann hab ich noch meine Kriegerin Namens Talah  was soviel wie überleben bedeutet und das sollte ja ein Krieger.

neben bei hab ich dann auf verschiedenen Server noch Twinks mit alle selbst erfundenen Namen 
:Meridana:Larza:Wolfsmesser:Roxxy: Sinarra:Sina:Shan:Lykana:Nefa

ich erfinde auch gerne für meine Tochter die Namen für ihren eigenen acc^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (15. Juni 2009)

Dreany- Spontan eingefallen
Irox- passt zu Schurke zudem halber PVP-twink


----------



## Bummrar (15. Juni 2009)

-fantasy buch auf
-namen anschauen
-entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeleiaIleana (15. Juni 2009)

Ich steh auf die Sprachen zu "Herr der Ringe"

Narqulie ist Quenya - Oktober; der Geburtsmonat einer mir sehr wichtige Person;
Thinuvielle ist Sindarin - die Nachtigall; da ich schon berufsbedingt viel singen muss *was nicht heisst das ichs kann*


----------



## Neiranus (15. Juni 2009)

Ich nenne mal nur mein Main : Neiranus

Einfach Buschstaben ohne System zusammensetzen bis es gut klingt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (15. Juni 2009)

vor Beginn meiner WoW-Karriere zu viel der WoW-Werbung mit Mr.T angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (15. Juni 2009)

Kofineas schrieb:


> die meisten meiner namen sind einfach selbst entwickelt und fiktiv^^ ab und zu benutze ich dann schon interenet seiten, aber das eher selten


Frage magst du Kaffe oder Cola sehr gerne xD?

Naja meine namen sind auch eher Selbstausgedacht  oder von igrendwelchen Spielen ^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juni 2009)

Araton, sehr kreativ, nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pildaY (16. Juni 2009)

Main Char: Dahleena

Dieser Name stammt aus einem meiner Lieblings-Pc-Games: The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind ^^
In Morrowind ist Dahleena ein Khajit, ein katzenähnliches Wesen, welche bevorzugt als Sklaven verwendet werden. Dahleena ist eine Anführerin einer Gruppe von Sklaven und man muss sie im Rahmen einer Quest befreien, wodurch auch alle anderen Sklaven befreit werden, welche in einer Mine arbeiten, die dadurch zum erliegen kommt, was das Ziel dieser Quest ist. 
Leider ist diese Quest verbuggt und wenn man sie falsch angeht (was ich damals getan habe ^^ ) kann man die Hauptquest des Spiels nicht mehr zu Ende bringen. Den Namen hab ich mir gemerkt, da ich mich über Google auf verschiedenen Seiten informiert habe, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme ... der Name blieb nunmal hängen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (16. Juni 2009)

Testare:
Aus Perry Rhodan (Heftromanserie)


----------



## Tezja (16. Juni 2009)

den namen für meinen ersten char hab ich von ner freundin aus nem anderen spiel geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nesataria

naja und dann die weiteren aus meinem eigenen spitznamen abgeleitet oder direkt genommen Hati, Hatey...

als nächstes hab ich noch was ganz kurzes gesucht  Tez und dann für die nächsten chars noch ne silbe rangehängt Tezja ^^ 

dann halt noch der ganze mist mit´und ^...


----------



## Piggy D. (16. Juni 2009)

baphomet - alter name den ich seit ~1994 bei spielen verwende
wednesday - adams family, da oben genannter name "baphomet" in den betazeiten nicht verfuegbar war, wurde wednesday dann auch zu meinem wow nick
pugsley - adams family
bathory - alte englische graefin
hyyrynen - finnischer name
gematria - interpretation von worten durch zahlen
edsel - "every day something else leaks" also known as edsel dope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


satyriasis - medz. krankhafter maennlicher geschlechtstrieb
deadkid - ud schurke und asche ueber mein haupt, ich haette nie gedacht das er mal bis 70 kommt und dafuer schaem ich mich auch bei den bekackten namen
wdybank - wer haetts gedacht, mein bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaub das waren alle chars, außer der schurke, die regelmaeßig gespielt werden
die restlichen werden glaube in meinem profil aufgelistet


----------



## Topfkopf (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte erst 100mal die verschiedensten Namen für meinen Jäger Versucht, alle waren schon vergeben obwohl de alle so cool waren, und dann hab ich aus Frust diesen Namen entwickelt: TOPFKOPF!!!11elf

Erst später ist mir dann aufgefallen wie wundervoll dieser Name ist, er sorgt immer wieder für belustigung, man kann ihn leicht merken und man kann ihn super abkürzen^^ Und es ist hat kein -hunter, -killer, -death drinne (das ist das beste am namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kosmo79 (16. Juni 2009)

Krûemel -> Draenei Schami , fands damals lustig nen dicken Draenei so zu nennen
Blúé -> Nachtelf Schurke , blaue Haare blaue Hautfarbe ...ideenlos ^^ 
Melexis -> Gnomen Hexer , Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen 
Sorney -> Mensch Pala . hab ich geggoogelt :-)


----------



## madmurdock (16. Juni 2009)

Hachja, wenn jeder seine Namen erstellen würde, so wie du, und man ein bisschen seine "kreative" Ader beim Buchstabentauschen/hinzuerdichten nutzen würde, gäb es viele dieser "Need name plx, bin zu blöd/faul mir selbst was auszudenken" Threads nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine bei dem doch recht einfachen Namen "Karl" lässt sich durch dein beschriebenes System mindestens 10 ähnliche, aber dennoch unterschiedliche Namen erstellen OHNE SONDERZEICHEN

- Karlo
- Kral
- Karly
- Korl
- Khorl

usw usw. 

Bei Eigennamen, die vergeben waren, habe ich das nämlich genauso gemacht und man hat so viele Möglichkeiten um nicht bei geistigen Dünnschisswerk wie "Nîghtélf" oder so zu verbleiben..

madmurdock.

PS: *thumps up* Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Thread zu dem Thema "Char - Namen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juni 2009)

Ich erfinde eigentlich Namen frei aus dem Bauch heraus, irgendwas das auch zum dazugehörigen Charakter passt.

Bleistifte ... ähh ... Beispiele:

-> Nycroud (Düsterer Name, Männlich,  Undeadwarrior)
-> Cheythila (Eleganter Name, Weiblich, Bloodelfpriest)
-> Pheysord (Mächtiger Name, Männlich, Taurendruid)
... 
(Wer denkt ich wäre Hordler weiß es wohl nicht besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Den Namen Nexus hab ich mir ausgesucht weils gut klingt und die Bedeutung meiner Ansicht nach was her macht. Wer wollte nicht schon immer eine Anomalie in Raum und Zeit sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith kam noch vorbei und sagte das jemand über Zeichen beim Name meckert (dieser, jener, solcher) über mir.

Meine Meinung dazu: Es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er seinen Namen gestalten, das hat nicht immer was damit zu tun das man "Shâdôwdêâthlôrd"-Like super cool aussehen will, sondern einfach deshalb weil (wie ich zum Beispiel) manche es ansehnlicher finden wenn der Name etwas ... anders gestaltet, verziehrt (wie auch immer man es nennen will) ist "Punkt!" 
[Ja, war ein langer Satz ... ] 
Mein Main hat auch 2 Dächer auf dem Name, hasst du mich jetzt deshalb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (16. Juni 2009)

Hiho!!

Voljak -> "Vol" von Voljin und joah~ einfach was drangehängt :>
Azerak -> kA mehr... ist schon ca 7 Jahre alt der Name ^^
Farn (Tauren Druide, Heiler) -> Muss man net erklären 
Tezeran -> Booooah wieder so nen Name~ auch 4 oder 5 Jahre alt. Von wem abgeguckt *lol*
Veltan -> Aus nem Buch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thoridas -> Anfang meines Namens "Thor" und noch was drangehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (RP-Realm) 

Da gibts noch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeinige mehr aber die sind egal :>


----------



## Saberclaw (16. Juni 2009)

Einer meiner ersten Chars war ein Druide, den ich auf Feral spielen wollte und da hab ich ihn einfach kurz und knapp Saberclaw genannt (ich muss zugeben, da war ich noch jünger und fand Namen mit "Saber" einfach klasse^^)

Meinen Pala hab ich nach der Elite Einheit des Imperators aus der Dune Saga benannt: Sardaukar, welcher aber leider auch häufig benutzt wird, die meisten aber kp haben was Dune eig is^^

Ich war also weniger kreativ, aber jeden das Seine ;-)


----------



## Tiandrace (16. Juni 2009)

Meine Namen sind :

Nemelle : Gnom Hexe , der Name war mein Nick in einem anderen Spiel.
Tiandrace : Mensch Priester, einfach auf Random Name Geklickt und der Vorschlag gefiel mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lyandara: Shammy Draenei, fnad den Namen passend
Alyshara: Gnome Rogue, fand der passte zu dem Gnome mit den Zöpfen
Nessja: Gnome Magier, eine Freundin hatte den namen also habsch den geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Julz: BE Pally, Abwandlung des RL Namens

Ich hasse es Namen für meine Chars zu finden, entweder ich google danach oder klaue fleissig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es müssen schöne Namen sein, da ich net mit nem Wurstbrot rumlaufen will.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

die leute die Animes mögen kennen meinen den namen sicher

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Natsume jedoch war der vergeben also hab ich halt Natsumee draus gemacht

der name kommt von Tenjo Tenge und Natsume ist eigentlich der nachname der "hauptfiguren"


----------



## Rainaar (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab immer die genommen die mir gerade zu dem Char eingefallen sind wenn ich ihn betrachtet habe.

z.B.

Maldi = Hexermeistergnomin
Xervas = Mensch Hexer
Rainaar = Zwerg Jäger mit den Pets : Flohbeutel (Hyäne), Koros (Gorilla), Anthares ( Scorpion ) Baghira ( Katze ) 
Armont = Schurke, Zwerg
Akkarius = Drenai Magier
Yalend = Drenai, DK
Myh = Gnomin Hexenmeister

Der einzige Name der "abgeschaut" ist, ist Akkarius aus einem Fantasyroman, was mir aber erst viel später aufgefallen ist^^


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

okay ich will mich auch einreihen ^^ 

GALLOWMERE: is ne stadt aus dem videospiel medievil...ich fand das spiel schon genial und der name war noch nicht wech^^ 
UNRUH: mein DK..aus dem Buch "Skullduggery Pleasant - Der Gentleman mit den Feuerhänden"...Walkyre Unruh ist einer der hauptfiguren ^^ und zum Schluss meine zei Ally-Chars...

MAGLET: zusammengesetzt aus nahrungsmittelergänzungstabletten ^^ MAGnesium compLETe^^ 
SITHRA: hieß zuerst sithro -SIlent hill THe ROom, da ich aber dann nen weiblichen char genommen hab is SITHRA daraus geworden ^^ jaja es lebe die kunst zu lesen und aus gegenständen namen zu machen ^^ ob mein nächster char wohl fonetone (von Telefon) oder so heißt ....wer weiss das schon genau


----------



## Frek01 (16. Juni 2009)

meinen letzten char den ich erstellt hab hatte den folgenden namen
* S I K Y*
*S*ilence *I* *K*ill *Y*ou
...^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Char heisst Wagi ...

Warum ? Ganz einfach ... Werde im RL auch so genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## SeelenGeist (16. Juni 2009)

Meiner heißt Wraithwalker

Beknackt? Ohja, aber meine Kreativität war am Ende -> Namengenerator musste her ^^


----------



## Niss (16. Juni 2009)

Habe den Namen aus nem Buch. Der Typ dadrin heißt Nis Puk. Ich habs dann zusammengefügt zu Nispuk(wie kreativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Bei sämtlichen andern Chars von mir findet sich dann das 'Nis' auch wieder.


----------



## DieSchachtel (16. Juni 2009)

Meine Namen sind größtenteils aus der Diablo Welt entnommen worden^^ Ich bennene meine Chars mit den Gegenständen aus Diablo2 oder Diablo1, oder irgendwelche Orte, wie zum Beispiel "Arreat" vom Berg Arreat oder "Grandfather" (Großvater) oder Bul Kathos oder sonst was für dinger.
Ich finde die Namen aus Diablo echt cool und bessere Namen fallen mir net ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde ich aber auf jedenfall besser wie "Imbaroxxor" oder "Hexxarrr" oder "Megawarri" oder solche Namen halt xD

mfg


----------



## Werfloh (16. Juni 2009)

Also meine Namen fallen mir auch immer spontan ein, auch wenn ich die gleichen Namen auf verschiedenen Servern verwende. 

Naja gut bei Xilvana sind meine Gedanken wohl etwas nach Unterstadt abgedriftet, aber ich wollte einen Namen mit X am Anfang und da hat der irgendwie gepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber noch kurz halb-offtopic: Mein Kumpel hats hinbekommen, dass sein Schamane einen Namen ohne Sonderzeichen hat, der nur einmal bei eben seinem Char im Arsenal steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (16. Juni 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Aber noch kurz halb-offtopic: Mein Kumpel hats hinbekommen, dass sein Schamane einen Namen ohne Sonderzeichen hat, der nur einmal bei eben seinem Char im Arsenal steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon habe ich auch 4-5 Charaktere.


----------



## Esda (16. Juni 2009)

ich auch... 6 im Ganzen.

verdammt, aber meine Gilde hat ein Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfleisch (16. Juni 2009)

Ðoomed hab das vom FIlm Doom abgeschaut da es den namen schon gab hab ich bisschen gegoogelt und da stand das meinten sie Doomed dann hab ich das genommen xD


----------



## J3st3r (16. Juni 2009)

ich hab meinen namen, so komisch es klingt aus der bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in der offenbarung des johannes ist von abadon die rede, einem gefallenen engel
war auf meinem server nich mehr frei, nen b und nen d dazu und fertig!


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2009)

bin ein alter warhammer 40000 hase, und aun is ein titel der himmelskaste der tau ^^


----------



## Sentro (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Char heißt Sentro und der Name flog mir zufällig im Gehirn rum, also nahm ich ihn. Heute heißen der Großteil meiner Charakter und Namen bei Foren (und Buffed^^)
auch Sentro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (16. Juni 2009)

mein charname? ^^ zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im nachhinein betrachtet fand ich Exeliron so toll weil es sich perfekt mit exe abkürzen lässt und für die verschwörungstheorethiker hier im raum: ja .exe ist die endung für ein ausführbares programm und ja, man könnte mich als söldner bezeichnen da ich gerne für ein paar goldstücke die mobs nen kopf kürzer mach :-P


mfg, exe


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Juni 2009)

Char erstellt,den Tauren betrachtet und für einzigartig gut befunden. Ergo musste er auch nen weltweit einzigartigen Namen haben: Gnorfal 
heutzutage gibt es 2 Gnorfal: mich und meinen Twink


----------



## ibbi (16. Juni 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr eure Charnamen entwickelt habt.
> 
> Habt ihr eine der diversen Internetseiten genutzt die verschiedene Silben aneinanderreihen zur Erstellung von Fantasynamen,
> habt ihr euren Namen in einem Film/Buch etc. aufgeschnappt oder habt ihr ihn selbst entwickelt?
> ...




also mein 1, char hieß "ibus" enstand dadurch das mein bruder mich als ich noch etwas kleiner war immer ibus genannt hat ibus is i-wie eine lateinische endung beim deklinieren oder sonnst was aus ibus is dann: ibbibus; ibbi, ibibabibus und ibai enstanden wollte mir auch nichts neues mehr einfallen lassen weil mir das zu anstrengend war 

ps: rechtschreibfehler wurden mit absicht gemacht!


----------



## Thufeist (16. Juni 2009)

Öhh.. weil es sich gut anhört..

Thufeist hat keine tiefere Bedeutung gehabt bei dem erstellen des Chars..
Ich fand das es sich einfach gut angehört hat.. es ist halt ein eigenname..


Dann habe ich noch Chars mit den Namen Fhiodor, da es Theodore schon gab habe ich das so geschrieben..
Chipmunks und so.. ^^

Dann habe ich noch ein paar andere Chars..
U.a. Tzuka das aber Tchuka gesprochen werden sollte.. mitlerweile sagen viele zu dem Char Zucker..
Hast du mal Tzuka für meinen Kaffee?!

Evilmama, ist eine HipHop Crew, aber ich fand den Namen einfach passend für eine WL Blutelfin.. ^^


----------



## Esda (16. Juni 2009)

Ibbibus? Du spielst net zufällig auf Taerar und warst mal in Corax oder so?


----------



## woooooolfiiiiii (16. Juni 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Einmal war ein Hotel auf Teneriffa ausschlaggebend -> Anthelia
> Ein Kumpel wollte das ich so heisse -> Crystania
> Namegenerator angeguckt. Fand einen Namen toll, aber nicht soooo toll, deswegen hab ich ihn abgeändert -> Aelira, Enelya
> Durch den Witz das Paladine öfters pinke, leicht weibliche Charaktere sind heißt mein Paladin -> Palanette
> ...



offtopic, spielst eigentlich wieder WoW?


----------



## Cali75 (16. Juni 2009)

hi, hab einige Namen meiner Chars aus der vielfältigen Fantasyliteratur - mag keine Sonderzeichen, wenns den Namen also schon gibt, such ich mir nen neuen.

Die Namenssuche ist am Charerstellen das langwierigste. Ich habs aber schon geschafft, Namen zu erfinden, die es im Arsenal noch nicht gibt:

Gnomen Hexe - Zschara
Nachtelfe Dudu - Xanthrij
Menschen Hexe - Zschandria
B11 Jäger - Eldaeir
Tauren Schami - Cedrill

Was ich nicht ausstehen kann sind die doofen DK-Namen, die sich manche geben, ich hab mir auch dort was gedacht.

Ansonsten sollte der Namen zum Char und Rasse irgendwie passen.


----------



## Sylvius (16. Juni 2009)

Bin im alter von 8 Jahren auf den Namen Sylvius gekommen, wodurch wüsst ich gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun gut 10 Jahre später hab ich immernoch den selben Namen für alles mögliche was es online gibt und etwaige Änderungen des Namens.
Wie z.B. Sylv, Sylvion, Sylvian, Sylvia, Sylviana, Sylvio, Sylvana usw... 

MfG Sylv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florilan (16. Juni 2009)

als alter D2 fan bin ich schon immer ein freund von namensgeneratoren im rp style hin und wieder ein paar abänderungen und sämtliche namen ohne sonderzeichen egal in welchen mmo oder sonstwo


----------



## Vrost (16. Juni 2009)

Mein 1. Char sollte ein frostgeskillter Magier sein (komme von Diablo 2), Frost war besetzt, also "Vrost"
Vrist und Vrust sind einfach Wiedererkennungsabwandlungen davon.  

Mein Schamane heisst Elementas, weil mein Kumpel so nen fetten DPS-Ele hat und ich auch so was wollte.
Hab gedacht "Nomen est Omen"...naja, inzwischen Dual-Spec gekauft (1 = Verstärker zum leveln, 2 = Heiler 
in Ini bei Bedarf)...soviel zu Planung und Umsetzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (16. Juni 2009)

Also , ich mach immer Augen zu und drücke was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. also nicht wild auf den Tasten so entstand ceau .. Droflo =) Odane .. 

Und dann hab ich noch 2 Characktere , eine heißt Kaýra , weil ich den Namen einfach schön finde .

Und die andre Plana , so heißt ne Küchengeräteverkaufsladen bei uns in der Nähw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (16. Juni 2009)

Das ist bei meinen drei Charnamen ganz einfach erklärt....

Cotraxis: Der Name Cotraxis kam mir vor 8 Jahren im Geschichtsunterricht in die Ohren... Seitdem hab ich jeden Krieger so genannt den ich spielte...

Tsûkasá: Ja da wird es schon etwas schwerer... Der Name Tsûkasá kommt aus der Animeserie .hack//sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die ich übrigens für Animefreaks nur empfehlen kann).... Da es dort ein Wavemaster (Beschwörer/Zauberer/Heiler) ist habe ich meinen Schamanen so genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mantorix: Ja mein DK ^^ (flame wir hassen dk´s) Der Name ist entstanden bei ner Party ^^ wie gena das noch abgelaufen ist kann ich nicht mehr sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (16. Juni 2009)

Aber bin dabei ziemlich unkreativ find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

Wo gibbet den nen Latein übersetzer ? =)


*click* 100 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> Und die andre Plana , so heißt ne Küchengeräteverkaufsladen bei uns in der Nähw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Char muss kochen auf max haben XD


----------



## grubsi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin irgentwie auf den Namen "Alkiona" gekommen, wobei der früher einem Draeneihunter gehörte, Hunter wurde von meinem Bruder gelöscht(seit dem kenn nur ich mein Pw(und Blizz)) und hab mir halt gedacht ich nen meinen Dk so. 

Bei Selena ist mir der Name von "Eragons" Mutter( aus dem Buch: "Eragon: Das Vermächtnis der Drachenreiter", "Eragon: Der Auftrag des Älstesten" und "Eragon: Die Weisheit des Feuers") irgentwie in den Sinn gekommen, keine Ahnung warum. Hab mich erst als ich die Bücher zum 2. Mal gelesen hab und den Namen gesehen hab wieder daran erinnert woher mir der Name bekannt vorkommt.


----------



## Dashy (16. Juni 2009)

Corpses : Naja weniger Creativ ---> Leichen, mein DotA Tag
Moriana: Eingebung nach 30 min überlegen :E


----------



## Nuramon94 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die meisten meiner Charnamen einfach so ausgedacht. Meist den Namen von irgendwas in meiner Umgebung genommen (meistens Firma des Druckerpapiers oder zufällige Wort auf Spieleverpackungen) und bei diesen dann etwas die Buchstaben vertauscht.

Bei meinem Main war ich reichlich unkreativ! Einfach den Namen der Hauptperson aus meinem Lieblingsbuch genommen und nen Accent auf den ersten Vokal gepackt, weil der Name sonst schon besetzt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In seltenen Fällen nehme ich auch Wörter aus anderen Sprachen, die eh keiner spricht (bevorzugt Schimpfworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Meistens sind's ungarische Schimpfworte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jembon (16. Juni 2009)

Nun, ich wollte meinen Hunter vor 2,5 Jahren, als ich mit WoW anfing, Jombo nenen... war nichts, ein doofer Orc-Bankchar hat sich den geschnappt Oo. Jombo, weil ich mich seit ca. 5-6 Jahren so nenne. Warum? Keine ahnung mehr...

Nun, ich veränderte etwas die Vokalen, probierte etwas rum und kam auf Jembon. Naja. Dachte natürlich nicht an Leute, die daraus JemBOON manchten, oder diejenigen, die ihn "Schamboo" nennen (franz. für Schinken"), sonst würde der Hunter wohl einen anderen Namen haben... Naja, egal... die meisten nannten mich eh Jem. Also "Tschem"..

Naja, kam Zeit kamen Twinks... Da stand ich wieder vor der extrem schweren Frage nach dem Charnamen... Jombo war immernoch nicht frei... Dann erinnerte ich mich an meine alte Gildenleiterin, die immer "Darki" vor dem Namen steken hatte, z.B. "Darkidu" oder einfach nur "Darki"...

So kam dann mein Pala raus, der hiess Jembadon... klang in meinen Ohren recht episch...

Dann kam die Suche nach einem Bankcharnamen... Jembank!

Dann gings fröhlich weiter, den dudu nannte ich Jembadu und den Mage Jemage etc... Sogar das Hunterpet hiess damals Jempet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, mittlerweile nannte ich mich nur noch Kiddy-haft... Jemboon (Schurke), Jembolol (DK), Jempwn (WL), etc...

Hunterpets haben nun Schweizerdeutsche Ausdrücke als Namen... Ghäger, Möngulol, Gigugimp, Failpflock....

Achja, der einzige "Nicht-Jem"-Name ist meine neue Bank. Sie heisst Bankolol.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Juni 2009)

Vrost schrieb:


> Frost war besetzt, also "Vrost"
> Vrist und Vrust sind einfach Wiedererkennungsabwandlungen davon.


Ich dacht schon, du machst Veltins-Verbung ^^


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juni 2009)

lney
mobszy
adirla
podman
erlasch
beolit

Gerade eben 6 Namen erschaffen... einfach alle 10 Finger blind auf die Taste hauen und alle Buchstaben löschen die sich net einfügen wollen.

Hrhrhr... nein im Ersnt. Ein Wort bzw. Wortgruppe wie beispielsweise "Heiliger Krieger" ins finnische, slawische, rumänische etc. pp. übersetzen und schon hat man einen Charnamen der a) passt und b) selten ist.


----------



## viehdieb (16. Juni 2009)

Ich versuche eigentlich immer einen Namen zu finden, der meiner Ansicht nach auch zu dem entsprechenden Volk passt. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich hierzu auch bei den einschlägigen Fantasywerken bediene und Namen anpasse und umwandel.

Da ich mich bei meinem ersten Char für eine Untote entschieden hatte war das Namenfinden nicht so einfach, weil die Untote vor dem Tot ja einem anderen Volk angehört hatte. Sie war (in meinem Fall eine Menschenfrau). Also versuchte ich einfach einen weiblichen menschlichen Namen zu finden der Ansatzweise zu einer Untoten passen könnte. Ich ging in Richtung Nekro. Da dass aber äußerst unkreativ ist und keine Eltern der Welt ihr Kind irgendwas mit Nekro nennen würde bin ich irgendwie von Nekro auf Nomera gekommen. Das ist meine Magierin und mein Liebling.

Meine 2. Char ist ein weiblicher Blutelf Paladin. Da bin ich dann bei Tolkien fremd gegangen und hab mal bei den Alten Elfen gesucht. Ich bin dann relativ schnell bei Earendil gelandet. Verfeinert mit dem Namen einer Freundin von mir kam dann Aerienn raus. Sehr gelungen wie ich finde.

Dann hab ich einen Trolljäger der Grymosh heißt. Auch hergeleitet aus dem Tolkienuniversum (Grishnak). Die Endung osh passt wie ich finde sehr gut zu "animalischen" Völkern.

Mein Taurenschamane heißt Maua. Das hab ich nicht von Aua hergeleitet. Ich dachte zu einem Schamanen passt ein kurzer Name der leicht nomadisch klingt. Ob mir das gelungen ist, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.^^


----------



## Diomor (16. Juni 2009)

also für meinen schurken hab ich stundenlang nen namen gesucht, immer wieder nachgedacht, iwie kam mir dann der name diomor in den sinn.

iwann wurde ich gefragt ob der name an irgent einen musiker angelegt ist >.< nein isser nich.

tja mein schami - Dió  einfach weil ich immer dio genannt wurde ^^

und meine jägerin - ayko (aus dem japanischen "kleine liebe") deswegen weil ich japan liebe und er einer meiner lieblingsnamen is ^^


mfg dio


----------



## zkral (16. Juni 2009)

Als ich meine Menschen-Priesterin erstellt habe blickte die mit ihren grünen Augen leicht schielend durch die Gegend. Silberblick (Spitzname für leichtes Schielen) + grüne Augen = Jadeblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein DK hat einen Fantasienamen bekommen. Der Schock war dann groß als ich plötzlich auf einen NPC-Namensvettern stieß. So tötete Zkral auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel Z'Kral. *grml...derhießbestimmtganzandersunddenhabendiebestimmterstumbenanntweilihnenmei
nnamesogutgefallenhat*

Über alle anderen Namen verweigere ich die Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (16. Juni 2009)

Also meinen ersten Char nannte ich "Opalony". Das ist Polnisch(jedoch bin ich mir net sicher ob dies auch richtig geschrieben ist ^^). Opalony heisst "Gebräunt" übersetzt. Jedoch gibts das nicht als einzelnes Wort sondern wird nur im Zusammenhang mit einem Satz verbunden. Ausgedacht hab ich ihn mir aufm Tussi-Toaster oder auch Münz-Mallorca genannt, hat gerade gepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die restlichen Namen meiner Chars, wie auch Æxodus waren frei erfunden.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Gerti (16. Juni 2009)

Auf CD geguckt: 
Gypsie (eigentlich Gypsy war aber  vergeben und Sonderzeichen sind doof)- Song von Emperor
Satyrasis- Song von Cradle of Filth
Gematria- Song von Slipknot
Askger- Bei google "namen" eingetippt und iwo das gefunden
Bizzel-Bizzl=Limonade die es scheinbar nur im Raum Hessen gibt
Festus- Moderator beim Onzelz Rockradio

Na das wars so großartig mit meinen chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Juni 2009)

also ich habe meine namen fast alle aus dem japanischwörterbuch, da ich japanologie studiere und die namen so auch nicht gleich jeder hat. ^^

nikushimi (hass) - nachtelf-kriegerin (krieger sind eben böse und hassen alles.. XD)
satori (erleuchtung) - draenei-schamanin (sollte ursprünglich mal heiler werden.. naja)
mitsubachi (honigbiene) - gnom-hexenmeisterin (von meinem rl-namen abgewandelt ^^)
hotarubi (licht des glühwürmchens) - draenei-todesritter (eines meiner lieblingslieder heißt so; außerdem eine figur aus dem film 'shinobi')
hitsugi (sarg) - nachtelf-druidin (anspielung auf meinen früheren internet-nick 'hautakivi', was finnisch ist und 'grabstein' heißt)
zakuro (granatapfel) - draenei-paladin (ebenfalls ein titel eines liedes und außerdem ess ich gern granatäpfel ^^)
shizuku (tropfen) - blutelf-magier (sollte eigentlich shizuka (ruhig) heißen, was aber schon vergeben war. also im wörterbuch weiter gegangen ^^)


----------



## Blakee (16. Juni 2009)

mein krieger hab heißt Leonídás, von dem film 300 abgeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG^^


----------



## Unfassbar (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Schurke heißt Unfassbar. Noch fragen? oO
Der Name meines Jägers ist der Einzige der selbst erfunden ist, die andern sind alle von Namensgeneratoren erstellt und leicht verändert.
Hab wie verrückt über nen gescheiten Namen für einen Tauren gebrütet und mir fiel nix ein.
Der Name Rexxar gefiel mir gut aber das ist ja schon der Champion der Horde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich da ein bißchen rumgebastelt und heraus kam Recaron. Mittlerweile gibts auf dem Realmpool mehrere Chars die so heißen aber nix mit mir zu tun haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Donner (16. Juni 2009)

hab keine Ahnung mehr, wie ich eig auf Derdonner gekommen bin....ist mir irgendwie bei der Erstellung eingefallen, auch wenn es eher zu einem Schamane passen würde (bin (Orc)Hexer)
Meine Druidin habe ich Cascadà genannt, weil ich den Namen einfach schön find (ist von der Band). Meine Magierin, die noch lvl5 ist und erst mal gelevlt werden muss hab ich Soneea genannt, in einer Bücherreihe aus 8 (?) Büchern (name leider vergessen) gibt es den Hauptcharakter Sonea, was allerdings nicht als Name verfügbar ist, deswegen abgeändert.^^

Edit: Bücherreihe sind 3 Bücher (mit etwas anderem verwechselt) und heißt "die Gilde der schwarzen Magier"  bestehnd aus "die Rebellin" "die Novizin" und "die Meisterin" von Trudi Canavan.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eine Dudu die Saturetuna heißt. Ich hatte diesen Namen vorher schonmal in einem anderen MMORPG angewandt und wollte ihn dann auch in WoW benutzen. 
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich weiß echt nicht mehr wie ich auf den Namen gekommen bin. 
Er bestand zuerst aus zwei Teilen, Satu Retuna. Sollte irgendwie, damals, Waldläufer mäßig sein :/
Naja, bei WoW geht das ja leider nicht und nun heißt sie Saturetuna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich denke mir die meisten selbst aus, damit ich sicher gehen kann der einzige mit den Namen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janica-Damira (16. Juni 2009)

Sinisha   =   hieß mal ein realer Kollege von mir, ich fand den Namen einfach schön
Siniba     =  war eigentlich mal als Bankchar gedacht, SINIsha und BAnk
Sinoé     =   fand ich einfach nur schön
Anorati     = ist ausgedacht
Sinshara   = ich hab in der Gilde halt den Spitznamen Sin weg... also mußte es sowas sein^^
Minipieks  =  was passt besser zu ner Gnomen Schurkin^^


----------



## -Vardor- (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem Kumpel einen Dk angefagen. Er hieß Skarwen und ich Skarven.
Aber er hat aufghört zu lvln und lieber main gezockt.. ich bin 80.


----------



## Keyone (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab vor 4 jahren mit WoW begonnen... da war ich 11^^ damals dachte ich Whitelight (also Weißeslicht) schreibt man Withlight und daraus is dann auch mein zwerg hunter gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vor 3monaten oder so habe ich mir gedacht wie ich es meinen könnte wenn mich jemand fragt warum "Withlight" :
Einfach "Zwerg Mitlicht" ^^

MFG Keyone


----------



## MaexxDesign (16. Juni 2009)

Priesterin (die Priester-Klasse halt ^^)
Anne (normaler Name)
Mandy (normaler Name)
Sabrina (normaler Name von der Serie "Sabrina-Total verhext") war meine Hexenmeisterin (der Name passt wie die Faust auf's Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Melissa (normaler Name, Darstellerin von "Sabrina-Total verhext" Melissa Joan Catherine Hart)
Süsse (muss ich wohl nicht erklären)
Marc (mein Name)
Combat (Kampfskillung des Schurken)
Lavida (übersetzt: das Leben)
Felice (normaler Name)
Catalina (normaler Name)
Loka (hmm.. kA wie ich drauf gekommen bin)
Harsesis (von Stargate)
Meilo (Milo... Jim Carry's Terrier-Hund in "Die Maske")


Je später man einem Rollenspiel beitritt, umso schwieriger hat man es bei der Charakternamenwahl.
Da ich mir am Europareleasetag 2004 frei genommen habe, konnte ich mir all die tollen Namen sichern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (16. Juni 2009)

Also mein main heißt Kaabumm.
Und zwar bin Ich auf den Namen gekommen durch das Video zu Barlows HexerBlog.
An einer Stelle werden die drei Skilltrees erklärt. Der afflibaum wird mit verschiedenfarbigen Pünktchen bestückt, die Dots darstellen.
Der Dämobaum wird zu einem dämon mit leuchtenden Augen. Und der Destrobaum explodiert einfach, und mitten drin steht KABOOM (so wie bei comix).
Daraus hat sich dann mein Name abgeleitet.

Mein anderer Char heist Rindfleisch, einfach deshlb weils ein Taure ist xP


----------



## Ch4zer (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Mainchar heißt Cylàya, nach ner viertelstunde herumprobieren kams halt raus (Blutelfen Magieren, passt!).
Mein PvPtwink heißt Cacciá, da ich seit 2 Jahren Italienisch lerne und das soviel wie "Jagd" bedeutet, aufpassen allies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich noch einen Pala namens Cyladin, echt ein Wunder wie dieser Name zu Stande kommt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich meinen DK erstellt habe war draußen nen Gewitter und da mir nix eingefallen ist wurde er Lightnîng getauft.

Soviel zu mir, nett eure "Entstehungsgeschichten" zu lesen.

MfG Cylàya


----------



## Kerby499 (16. Juni 2009)

> Also ich hab vor 4 jahren mit WoW begonnen... da war ich 11^^ damals dachte ich Whitelight (also Weißeslicht) schreibt man Withlight und daraus is dann auch mein zwerg hunter gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und Keyone heisste bestimmt, weil Du nit wusstest, dass "Ohne" mit "h" geschrieben wird und Du einfach nur "Ohne Schlüssel" heissen wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schabraxo (16. Juni 2009)

Also, bei mir ist das etwas, mh naja strange ^^

Erst hab ich mir einen Tauren Schamanen erstellt, den ich Schataho genannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Scha*mane
*Ta*ure
*Ho*rde

= Schataho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, danach hab ich mir irgendwann einen Druiden erstellt den ich genauso nannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach wieder nen Schamanen, aber diesmal hab ich den Namen irgendwie abgeändert: Schabraxo

Keine Ahnung warum aber mir gefiels irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( das mit der Schabracke ist mir erst nachher aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



P.S.: Ja, ich war erst 12 als ich den Charakter erstellt habe... -.-'


----------



## hey dude (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir nen Testchar gemacht (untot) und bin im Untoten Startgebiet rumgelaufen um mir die Namen anzuschauen. Und irgendwie bin ich dann auf den Namen von meinem Mainchar gekommen: Tyrian


----------



## Knödelfrau (16. Juni 2009)

Meine süße Schamanin trägt den Namen Samara. Den Namen hat sie Samara Morgan von "The Ring" zu verdanken ;D
Und meine Druidin hat den simplen Namen Naoko, den ich aus nem japanischen Namensverzeichnis hab.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (16. Juni 2009)

ich habe solange namen ausprobiert bis einer verfügbar war zB Boruku^^ oder Cradle naja gut den namen habe ich von der band^^
manchmal nehmen ich auch verrückte nemen zB Buthnick^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Juni 2009)

Mein allerersten Char (Diegos) habe ich so genannt weil ich den Diego in der Gothic serie immer am besten fand da Diego net ging habe ich nen s dran gehängt.
Mein Mage war schon ne längere überlegung (Frêdo) Ich habe da schon die ganzen Allimenia Folge die es da schon gab gehört und da wurde Medhiv ja gerne Frodo genannt da der mage eigentlich nur so erstellt wurde und Fordo schon vergeben war kamm ich dan ihrgendwie auf Frêdo und der name hatt mir im nachhinein sehr gut gefallen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Phelps023 (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Druide heist Vitali.


----------



## Furuba (16. Juni 2009)

ich hab nen Freund von mir gefragt, und der hat mir den Namen gesagt.

Deskodan, ist der Name


----------



## Lorddrinkalot (16. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem ersten chr. habe ich mir irgendnen Kunst Namen ausgedacht, dabei kamm Clarec raus und er wurde im Raid alls das Waschmittel bekannt.
Bei meinem Krieger habe ich das selbe getan und so kamm Munzial zustande was ich finde eine toller Name ist.
Und bei meinem aktuelen twink einer Zwergen Priestern habe ich die Tage vor der Erstellung sehr oft Radioactivity von Kraftwerk gehöhrt und alls dank dafür das die Radioactivität endekt wurde und Kraftwerk so einen geiles Lied machen konnte habe ich den chr. nach der Endekerin des Radons Genant Marie Curie was in übrigen die einzige Fraus ist die jemals 2 Nobelpreise bekommen hatt.


----------



## Cali75 (17. Juni 2009)

Keyone schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor 4 jahren mit WoW begonnen... da war ich 11^^ damals dachte ich Whitelight (also Weißeslicht) schreibt man Withlight und daraus is dann auch mein zwerg hunter gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der gefällt mir - Zwerg mit Licht - super


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Juni 2009)

Es überkam mich einst die langeweile, da erstellt ich mir einen DK (ich weis wie alle anderen auch)

Nach reiflicher überlegung wollt ich keinen neuen Dárkpâlà oder ähnliches. Also ersteinmal zur Tnke gefahern Kippen und Futtergekauft. Als ich wieder zuhause war und gerade meine neu erworbene Schokolade geöffnet habe da sah ich es:

"Rittersport"


----------

